# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ваши фото.

## Эндер

Не знаю, может кому то это покажется слишком откровенным, но хотелось бы увидеть ссылки, на ваши фото. Думаю стоит начать с себя. http://vkontakte.ru/id29468322#/albu...2709_134883859
И то, здесь особо не видно моих проблем. Хотя даже здесь говорят я не ахти. Так что более открытые фотографии, мне даже страшно показать ))

----------


## Римма

ИМХО, если человек любит и любим, ни о каких комплексах не может быть и речи  :Smile: 
какая разница, как ты выглядишь, если человек тебя любит. 
утрирую, но смысл ясен же...
да и вообще... люди так бывает циклятся на внешности, что упускают что-то более важное. личностные черты, например.
в жизни по-настоящему красивых людей не так много. если говорить именно о внешности.

***
По теме...
Кажется, уже выкладывала свои фотки в другой ветке, которая раньше была  :Smile: 
здесь свежие апрель-май 2011
По поводу внешности не заморачиваюсь и не комплексую.
Всем нравиться невозможно, а кому надо, я и так нравлюсь  :Smile: 

http://cs10059.vkontakte.ru/u3336037...y_4702da6a.jpg
http://cs11412.vkontakte.ru/u3336037...y_80458a5b.jpg
http://cs10460.vkontakte.ru/u3336037...y_5d03644c.jpg

----------


## Bear20121

http://i018.radikal.ru/1105/62/ca19e76b38db.jpg

Я пару лет назад. Сейчас очень изменился, занимаюсь со штангой, перехожу на сыроедение, а потом и на праноедение! *Римма,* спасибо тебе за рассказ, без него я бы ещё год тянул с переходом  :Embarrassment:

----------


## evalia

и относительно свежая -- http://i53.tinypic.com/20k6p83.jpg (март 2011)

----------


## Гражданин

http://cs4134.vkontakte.ru/u34404764...x_98a97310.jpg
Отгадайте кто здесь я)

----------


## evalia

постриглась и покрасилась наконец.

----------


## Гражданин

второй справа

----------


## Selbstmord

> второй справа


 Я так и подумал кстати. Выражение лица задумчивое.

А вот и я... Файл будет храниться 30 дней. 
http://rghost.ru/12287861/image.png

----------


## buster777

fdfsdfsdfsdfhdhfgjfadfafdhghfgh

----------


## Рогоносец

Ну что, выложу и я себя в разных ипостасях

----------


## evalia

к вопросу о длинных волосах: cs9851.vkontakte.ru/u131864568/-7/x_7bbd94c9.jpg
лично мне кажется, что мне совершенно не шли длинные волосы.

----------


## EJSanYo

http://cs10926.vkontakte.ru/u1412799...y_e02d9f3b.jpg и теперь резко резануть пока никого поблизости нет!..

----------


## Indigo



----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

по просьбе мисс_лето тема приведена в божеский вид, флуд удалён. учитывая, что корзина - это немодерируемый раздел, то перенесу тему в "ты не один", думаю логично. апаю тему своим фото)

----------


## Игорёк

1. Раздел "немодерируемый" (!). (нарушение правил)
2. Был не флуд, а каменты к фоткам.
3. "по просьбе мисс_лето", а по просьбе мистера игорька, можно все вернуть как было ?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> 3. "по просьбе мисс_лето", а по просьбе мистера игорька, можно все вернуть как было ?


 нет, я и сам давно собирался разобраться, она лишь повод подкинула. если вам так хочется, и учитывая, что половина камментов была с матом, оскорблениями и оффтопом, вы можете опять создать в корзине тему "ваши фото" и продолжить там материться и оскорблять друг друга. No problem!

----------


## fuсka rolla

> нет, я и сам давно собирался разобраться, она лишь повод подкинула. если вам так хочется, и учитывая, что половина камментов была с матом, оскорблениями и оффтопом, вы можете опять создать в корзине тему "ваши фото" и продолжить там материться и оскорблять друг друга. No problem!


 Бан не получите только за оскорбления друг друга в личке. 
Немодерируемый раздел подразумевает только возможность оффтопов, флудов и ничем нерегулируемой тематики создаваемых тредов в рамках действующего законодательство (ЦП нельзя!).
Have fun over there.

----------


## Игорёк

90% сообщений в этой теме были именно каменты к фотографиям. мата там не помню, но если и был можно было его и потереть *

----------


## Одиночество

Я увлекаюсь фотошопом,так сказать это мое хобби  люблю создавать мрачные картины,в готическом стиле.Можете дорогие форумчане дать свое фото для творчества,если желаете конечно.

----------


## wiki

наивный,не все симпатичные и очаровательные и некоторые себя всё-таки объективно оценивают.

----------


## railton

Это мое фото

----------


## wiki

Ну ведь симпатичный парень,а ведёте такой образ жизни((( надо исправляться потихоньку. Бросите пить и ещё девушку себе надёте)

----------


## railton

> Ну ведь симпатичный парень,а ведёте такой образ жизни((( надо исправляться потихоньку. Бросите пить и ещё девушку себе надёте)


 Толку от хорошей внешности, если в мозгах бардак.

----------


## Lilianna

тоже выложу)
http://s53.radikal.ru/i139/1206/76/3528b66d7df1.jpg

----------


## Black Angel

Такая милая девочка, а на подобных форумах сидишь

----------


## смертник

> Такая милая девочка, а на подобных форумах сидишь


 ага, стоило еще пару лет на немного других форумах задержаться  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kent

Ёлки-палки...

----------


## eraser_head

...

----------


## Игорёк

Видел несколько Мишкиных фоток - позитивный и привлекательный чувак. Люди таких любят. Поэтому мои прогнозы на будущее только положительные.
Дашка тоже классная девченка. Временные проблемы скоро закончаться, появится востребованность, все пойдет как надо, 95%.

----------


## The loser

Ху из Дарья и Михаил? Хорошо выглядеть - это только полдела, выдавайте их ники, посмотрю, что они пишут, и только тогда можно будет дать прогноз). 
Я вот тоже для Х-ти, считаю, очень недурно выгляжу, но вся проблема в том, что мне Х, а в башке много дури

----------


## Игорёк

> У них не просто нормальная внешность. Я бы сказал, что и Дарья и Михаил очень привлекательны для противоположного пола, да и просто для общения.


 Именно так) Это во многом поспособствует их будущему. 

The loser, согласен. важно еще быть приветливым и улыбчивым, простым. Но с хреновой внешностью таким быть сложно. Я ненавижу себя за то что не могу быть спокойным и позитивным. Обычно нервный серьезный и злой. Конечно это отталкивает. Удваивая негатив (урод сам по себе + обиженный на жизнь).

----------


## The loser

> урод сам по себе


 Ой, да ладно тебе, *Игорёк*, не прибедняйся. Хотел бы я быть таким "уродом". Отлично выглядишь, мужественно, брутально, я бы даже сказал) В общем, по лицу - всё супер. По комплекции - да, есть, наверно, небольшой недовес, но по фоткам я его особо не рассмотрел, да и не рассматривал. Просто ешь побольше. Я в 19 весил 65 кг при росте 180, потом много стал жрать с горя, и к 21 году достиг 85 кг. Сейчас, правда, за полгода сбросил опять 8 кг до 77. Ну а если ещё и качаться, то всё вообще ништяк будет.

Я вообще хз, как ты девушку найти не можешь. С внешностью всё на 4+, судя по содержанию каждого из двух тыщ постов здесь - с мозгами тоже всё отлично. Может девушек отталкивает твое материальное положение? Если б я был бабой, я смотрел бы прежде всего на достаток. Больше ничего по этому поводу сказать не могу

----------


## X-Men

> Не равняйте всех под одну гребёнку,ни все смотрят только на достаток,кому-то ещё и душа нужна и она иной раз важнее достатка.
> 
>   Я вот свои тоже выкладывать не хочу,хоть и новые появились,так как страшна,что лучше не видеть))


 Да ладно тебе)Я же тебя видел и нечего)Как я уже говорил-некрасивых женщин не бывает.просто у всех мужчин есть свой идеал.

----------


## Гражданин

> я по центре
> http://s56.radikal.ru/i153/1208/40/c4df8a866408.jpg


 На грешинка не похож)

----------


## Кира 1994

Блин ну какое стыдно! это ты сам вбил себе в голову!

----------


## Игорёк

> На грешинка не похож)


 )))) еще не успел нагрешить..

----------


## Гражданин

> Хороший парень, с приятной внешностью.
> 
> Мне вот свои фото вообще стыдно выкладывать. Если только в резюме на "Шоу Фриков".


 Я вроде твое фото в конфе видел. Вполне нормальная внешность.

----------


## Грешник

11111111111

----------


## Пропавший без вести

я такой ботан

----------


## Kali-Ma

Надеюсь, тот, кто повыше?

----------


## Игорёк

Крутой чувак!.... а рядом кто ? папа ? ))

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Надеюсь, тот, кто повыше?


 очки правда не мои)) и ребенок не мой. фотка сёднишняя

----------


## Игорёк

надеюсь кепка то хоть твоя ?)

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> надеюсь кепка то хоть твоя ?)


 кепка это вообще культовый атрибут)

----------


## Игорёк

Чувак внушает доверие. Надеюсь что впечатление от фото совпадает с реалом.

----------


## Traumerei

Милые Вы люди  :Cool: 
жаль,что выкладывание фото на су - форуме подразумевает определенную ответственность,я думаю...

----------


## Lilianna

http://vk.com/deny_deny?z=photo14699...994274_0%2Frev - Новая.))

----------


## Lilianna

Спасибо.))

----------


## Игорёк

> Милые Вы люди 
> жаль,что выкладывание фото на су - форуме подразумевает определенную ответственность,я думаю...


 вот вот. я свои удалил. Можно подумать о скрытом разделе. Ну хотябы доступ с 50 сообщений, или что-то в этом роде. или по опросу, достоин ли тот или иной форумчанин доступа.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Милые Вы люди 
> жаль,что выкладывание фото на су - форуме подразумевает определенную ответственность,я думаю...


 удалить не долго

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> вот вот. я свои удалил. Можно подумать о скрытом разделе. Ну хотябы доступ с 50 сообщений, или что-то в этом роде. или по опросу, достоин ли тот или иной форумчанин доступа.


 хорошая мысль

----------


## Lilianna

Так исполни их.Что такого.Верь в себя.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Хорошая идея. Закрытый раздел для проверенных людей.
> 
> Меня всё таки товарищи на фоткали. Теперь портфолио небольшое имеется. 
> 
> Ещё бы на свидание сходить и там пофоткаться. Но мечты, мечты...


 не ссы. сходи и нафоткай

----------


## Игорёк

> Красивая. Копия своей мамы. Незнаю, хорошо ли это или плохо. Но с возвращением.


 да не очень и похожа.
Вообще нормальная у тебя семья, можно сказать образцовая, покрайней мере внешне)

----------


## Lilianna

Смотря с какой стороны посмотреть.

----------


## Lilianna

> Ну как всегда моё мнение не совпадает с другими. Хотя уже привык к этому.


 Мое мнение вообще ни с кем не совпадает,так что дай пять.

----------


## Lilianna

> Вот ты за лето вымахала. Уже выше мамы на голову.


 Я всегда выше мамы была.Уже почти с папу росточком.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Креативный прям такой. Похож на персонажа из игры Half-Life.


 http://images.fanpop.com/images/imag...8_1024_768.jpg

ржака

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Милые Вы люди 
> жаль,что выкладывание фото на су - форуме подразумевает определенную ответственность,я думаю...


 если на форуме нет раздела "способы", то это в принципе уже и не су-форум. скорее что-то типа депра-форум. так что всенормально

ps но всё же свою фотку надо будет удалить))

----------


## Игорёк

> Всем привет из полей https://picasaweb.google.com/inoe1.0...80148607633106


 Страница не найдена

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Страница не найдена


 Вот печаль-то. А теперь?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Спасибо на добром слове.




> Ничего себе.


 Всё себе!




> Сразу видно, что человек креативный, что любите поразмышлять.


 Йуху! Раскрыт секрет создания образа креативного вдумчивого гражданина: вам понадобится стог сена, резиновые сапоги, и немного ловкости; полезайте на стог, разваливайтесь по возможности картинно и, вперив взгляд в горизонт, начинайте читать про себя что-нибудь из Есенина.




> Обожаю девушек с шарфами)


 Разочарую: шарф случаен. Боевая подруга отметила, что я начинаю синеть, и утеплила меня шарфом. Как говорится, appearances are deceitful.

----------


## Игорёк

Берите баб на свежем сене.
С приветом к вам, Сергей Есенин.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> 23 года, то всегда меньше дают)
> 
> http://cs307710.userapi.com/v3077103...n9N8oB-qQ4.jpg


 я бы не дала))

----------


## Epitaph

> я бы не дала))


 
Меньше или 23 ?)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Меньше или 23 ?)


 воспитанный мальчик)
что меньше. Вполне твой возраст

----------


## Epitaph

> воспитанный мальчик)
> что меньше. Вполне твой возраст


 Невоспитанный просто очень самоуверен)))

----------


## Гражданин

> 23 года, то всегда меньше дают)
> 
> http://cs307710.userapi.com/v3077103...n9N8oB-qQ4.jpg


 Это ж Май Абрикосов

----------


## Игорёк

> я бы не дала))


 Принципиально верна, или страшненький ?)

----------


## Epitaph

> Это ж Май Абрикосов


 Бывает думают что я он:

http://ruskino.ru/artist/7777/photo/6519.jpg

Но никак уж не Абрикосов какой то))

----------


## B.O.W.

*удалено*

----------


## Гражданин

> http://cs6276.userapi.com/u182855333...d/P1040491.jpg
> фоткаться вообще не люблю


 Весьма симпотична

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> http://cs6276.userapi.com/u182855333...d/P1040491.jpg
> фоткаться вообще не люблю


 B.O.W., Вы очаровательны!

----------


## B.O.W.

> B.O.W., Вы очаровательны!


 спасибо) это приятно слышать(читать)

----------


## RustyChain

Здесь у меня. правда, волосы немного неопрятны, давно не стригся, но обычно я за ними слежу.

----------


## материалист

Отлично выглядишь! Как настроение?

----------


## RustyChain

Ну вот я постригся. Следующий этап - побриться.






> Отлично выглядишь! Как настроение?


 Благодарямс. Настроение хреновенькое. Но это нормально.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

RustyChain, великолепен же! До совершенства осталось только не лениться уменьшать фотокарточки до приемлемого размера ; )

----------


## RustyChain

> RustyChain, великолепен же! ...


 Пасиб.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## материалист

> Ну вот я постригся. Следующий этап - побриться.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Благодарямс. Настроение хреновенькое. Но это нормально.


 А из какого ты региона, если не секрет?

----------


## материалист

Симпатичная. Неужели и ты не грани суицида?  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Черт возьми, очень интересный человек по фотке..

----------


## материалист

> спасибо. иначе не пришла бы на форум.


 Лучше опиши свою ситуацию в соответствующей теме. Тут есть женщины постарше, они тебе наверняка посоветуют что-нибудь. Тролли здесь не водятся, можешь не опасаться.

----------


## материалист

> спасибо, но предпочту для начала осмотреться.
> почему ты решил, что именно женщины могут мне помочь? 
> постарше? как думаешь, сколько мне лет?


 Ну, женский возраст вслух не называют, скажем так: колледж или первые курсы вуза. Верно?

----------


## RustyChain

> А из какого ты региона, если не секрет?


 Питерский я.

----------


## Агата

> Не говорите чего не знаете. Раньше был постоянный троль,а сейчас иногда захаживают какие-то, залётные троли иногда((


 очень циничные люди тут точно есть  :Smile:

----------


## аутоагрессия

а по фоткам не скажешь,что мы тут все одной мысли то)))

----------


## Traumerei

вот...теперь моя фотка на аватаре  :Wink: 
буду смотреть на вас своими гляделками !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Лазарус

http://7image.ru/v.php?id=322145

http://7image.ru/v.php?id=322146

----------


## Traumerei

Красивые фото...

----------


## Лазарус

спасибо..

----------


## джеки-джек

Посмотрел несколько фоток все такие красивые,даже не верится что будучи такими красивыми вы думаете о суициде

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Посмотрел несколько фоток все такие красивые,даже не верится что будучи такими красивыми вы думаете о суициде


 в 80-85% случаев склонность к су - психические заболевания, которые не коррелируют с внешностью

----------


## джеки-джек

Не согласен.. у меня все из-за противной внешности..

----------


## Игорёк

> в 80-85% случаев склонность к су - психические заболевания, которые не коррелируют с внешностью


 хм. я почему-то уверен что наоборот. 
а фотки выкладывают только те кто удовлетворен своей. Конечно там все будут симпатичны, однако не означает что это ВСЕ..

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> хм. я почему-то уверен что наоборот. 
> а фотки выкладывают только те кто удовлетворен своей.


 я сужу не по фоткам, а по проблемам. сколько у нас на форуме в % проблем из-за внешности? 15-20. у тебя проблема во внешности? нет. у меня? нет. у народа из конфы? нет. хде тут "наоборот"?

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> хм. я почему-то уверен что наоборот. 
> а фотки выкладывают только те кто удовлетворен своей. Конечно там все будут симпатичны, однако не означает что это ВСЕ..


 да ладно. кто-то выкладывает, чтобы показать "насколько у меня всё плохо". то есть для постороннего зрителя человек выглядит нормально, для самого человека - неприемлемо.

----------


## Игорёк

почему ты решил что никто не встречается ? это не так.

----------


## Traumerei

См. аватарку.. Очень трудно найти тему для общения,чтобы для всей группы это было интересно и развивало.

----------


## материалист

> Всем привет,не нашёл похожей темы заранее модеры простите и не ругайтесь))).очень полюбил этот форум и людей что в нём проводят время,меня нет ни в одной соц сети и я не перевариваю такое общение.Очень хотелось бы с кем то близким по духу и таким же одиноким как и я не важно какого пола(с девушками дружить умею) встретиться и например попить кофе,пива,виски,в мак сходить,погулять....но никто так и не решается встретиться все как то инкогнито остаются...сам не понимаю почему..я сам очень замкнутый человек и никого к себе близко не подпускаю кроме жены с мелким..очень хочется найти настоящего друга,подругу чтобы помочь друг другу пережить трудные моменты..так сказать позвонить и подбодрить..так что прочтите и оставьте свои конкретные комменты и предложения здесь,если вы считаете тему бесполезной я про фото,то напишите,я её закрою.Ещё мне хочется увидеть вас,так сказать выложите своё хотя бы одно фото здесь)))ведь приятнее общаться с человеком зная как он выглядит! Я начну первым,только разберусь как размещать фото


 Борис, можем завтра, в воскресенье, пересечься. Напиши в личку, если хочешь. А вообще, хотелось бы сходочку "новогоднюю"...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

темы объединены

----------


## Игорёк

автор сообщения, если следовать логике )

----------


## Traumerei

Ах,но и вправду,нельзя быть столь красивым и находиться на суицид-форуме )

----------


## zmejka

ах, если бы внешность имела такое уж антидепрессивное действие (((

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ты первая да?


 можешь начинать наслаждаться моими мучениями

----------


## zmejka

> Ты про свою?


  да хоть и про свою, хоть и не про свою.  сколько красивых  ( и даже ОЧЕНЬ КРАСИВЫХ! ) людей сидят на су форумах. и уходят из жизни!  и сколько внешне СОВСЕМ НИКАКИХ людей живут себе и здравствуют! так что внешность - дело десятое, по моему мнению.

----------


## Вика

как вы выкладываете фотки?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

открываешь тэг картинки буквами img в квадратных скобках, далее указываешь ссылку на картинку, потом закрываешь тэг картинки буквами "/img" - вместо кавычек - квадратные скобки. всё без пробелов и просто пишется внутри сообщения.
пример:
"img"http://www.abc.com/abc.jpg"/img"
если кавычки заменить на квадратные скобки, то вставится картинка.

----------


## Вика

спасибо большое, теперь поняла как)

----------


## Вика

да уж, очень печально.

----------


## zmejka

делается вот так ) просто копируется второй пункт в Радикале - "картинка в тексте"

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.



----------


## buster777

fdsfsdgshjkkasdasdadsghjhkjkdsadaerewqteryeryer

----------


## Troumn

> И это круто. Я хочу что-бы все всех жалели.


 +100500

----------


## оригами

а это я. всем привет!

----------


## WICKED

> а стюардесса на самом деле трансвестит.


 вот же печалька...она мне понравилась

----------


## оригами

> вот же печалька...она мне понравилась


 ага. хороша чертовка...))

----------


## jkiby

http://i077.radikal.ru/1212/3f/b1bb34811e2e.jpg

http://i068.radikal.ru/1212/d3/cf994e2adf61.jpg

----------


## Ваня :)

В профиль не выкладываются, решил выложить здесь...

Анфас и профиль.  :Smile:  Простите, снимал сегодня веб-камерой на солнце, поэтому выгляжу как зомби...

Всем, кто меня узнал - большой привет! А чего это вы тут делаете???

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Привет господа суицидники, тоже выложу..
http://s018.radikal.ru/i518/1306/66/c588e09067b3.jpg

----------


## простой

> В профиль не выкладываются, решил выложить здесь...
> 
> Анфас и профиль.  Простите, снимал сегодня веб-камерой на солнце, поэтому выгляжу как зомби...
> 
> Всем, кто меня узнал - большой привет! А чего это вы тут делаете???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 больно уж довольное у тебя лицо))) для данного форума.

----------


## Ваня :)

> больно уж довольное у тебя лицо))) для данного форума.


 Да, оно почти всегда такое. Как-то раз даже получил за это от лукъяновских пацанов...  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Ваня, мне нечего сказать)  Обычный парень из толпы..

----------


## Melissa

> Да, оно почти всегда такое. Как-то раз даже получил за это от лукъяновских пацанов...


 Люблю людей с довольными лицами. 
Мой друг проживший 10 лет в Италии приобрел приятную европейскую физиономию и уже не может соорудить недовольную унылую российскую гримасу.

----------


## Гражданин

А женская половина форума в подавляющем большинстве, судя по всему, комплексует свое фото выкладывать. Или боитесь деанона?

----------


## Игорёк

> Люблю людей с довольными лицами. 
> Мой друг проживший 10 лет в Италии приобрел приятную европейскую физиономию и уже не может соорудить недовольную унылую российскую гримасу.


 ой, опять с этой заморщиной..  Никакие не унылые гримасы, нормальные веселые позитивные люди. Куда вы смотрите ? не понимаю )

----------


## jeri

> приятную европейскую физиономию


 Да они , помоему , улыбаются всем на автомате, как роботы. А у нас если улыбается, так от души, кроет матом тоже от души)

----------


## Кирилллл

> Да они , помоему , улыбаются всем на автомате, как роботы. А у нас если улыбается, так от души, кроет матом тоже от души)


 +1

----------


## Ваня :)

> Да они , помоему , улыбаются всем на автомате, как роботы. А у нас если улыбается, так от души, кроет матом тоже от души)


 Не примите за бред мою мысль и простите за оффтоп, но если бы при власти были роботы (законодатели, чиновники, судьи, журналисты), все было бы гуд! Никакой коррупции, все честно и справедливо. Но это так, фантазии на тему фантастики...

А относительно улыбок, мне кажется все-таки, что гораздо лучше, когда человек улыбается на автомате, чем ходит с мрачной злой физиономией и делает от души всякие пакости при возможности. Я - за улыбки на автомате!

----------


## Yrok25

на практике пакостят люди с искусственной мимикой

----------


## Герда

это я

----------


## Сайм

Ну ничего себе какие у нас тут девушки есть! Платье очень идёт Вам!

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Ну ничего себе какие у нас тут девушки есть! Платье очень идёт Вам!


 ща Герде сразу посыпятся "приветы" в личку от мужской половины)

----------


## Сайм

> ща Герде сразу посыпятся "приветы" в личку от мужской половины)


 А вот и не угадали!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Нет смысла себя терзать понапрасну) Увы, но такие девушки на меня даже и внимания не обратят.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> А вот и не угадали!


 я имел ввиду всех форумчан мужского пола)

----------


## Сайм

> девственник 80 лвл.


 А я как бы и не скрываю этого) Разве быть девственником - плохо?

----------


## Сайм

> нет, очень даже мило, но плохо быть девственником 80 лвл и говорить 
> 
> какие - такие? 
> будь уверенней в себе, бро


 Так, я думаю, что не будем больше тут флудить, но отвечу.
Нет ничего хорошего, когда парень девственник. Да, когда тебе 16-18 может это и мило. А когда 20+, то это уже диагноз.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Так, я думаю, что не будем больше тут флудить


 эта тема сама по себе флудовая. просто через пару дней, когда все наболтаются, я её подчищу.

----------


## Сайм

Я тут по теме пробежался, так просто в восторге. Все такие симпатичные! А модератор вообще на голливудского актёра похож.

----------


## Игорёк

> Во,во, а уродов почти нет, да скорее всего такие и не выставятся сюда)


 Естественно кэп))

----------


## mertvec



----------


## Герда

:Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорёк,на кого намёк туманный?))))))


 На тех кто стесняется своей внешности и следовательно своих фотографий. Так что уродов тут (в теме) увидишь немного, но это не означает что их нет.  Все предельно просто)

----------


## Герда

> 


 http://vk.com/feed#/feed?z=photo2140...757_1372530579

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> http://vk.com/feed#/feed?z=photo2140...757_1372530579


 не открывается. точнее открывается не твоя лента новостей.

----------


## Yrok25

у всех
своя лента

----------


## jeri

Мне на почту пришла другая ссылка , на страницу Вконтакте Герды, а эта нерабочая появилась после редактирования.

----------


## jeri

Ивана Купала-разве что через костер не прыгала

----------


## Сайм

> Ивана Купала-разве что через костер не прыгала)


 классно! Замечательные фото, хоть я и не люблю такие праздники. С картами больше всех понравилась.

----------


## Балда

> Ивана Купала-разве что через костер не прыгала)


 Красивое фото, Жанна...

----------


## jeri

Спасибо) только, пжл, не репостите-позже хотелось бы удалить)

----------


## Кирилллл

может быть ты не в курсе, но выглядишь ты Жанна очень хорошо, то есть ты очень красивая девушка.
для тебя все двери открыты, я думаю будет глупо для тебя прожить жизнь без любви.

----------


## Игорёк

24? на вид лет 18-19)

----------


## jeri

> 24? на вид лет 18-19)


 Спасибо, конечно) Но на фото я всегда выгляжу немного моложе, в жизни мне дают мои 24(

----------


## Yrok25

на купале гаданием на картах занимаются ?)

----------


## jeri

> на купале гаданием на картах занимаются ?)


 а почему бы и нет?) но мы в основном гадали на воске и по пеплу.

----------


## jeri

> может быть ты не в курсе, но выглядишь ты Жанна очень хорошо, то есть ты очень красивая девушка.
> для тебя все двери открыты, я думаю будет глупо для тебя прожить жизнь без любви.


 По поводу красоты-я бы поспорила( ассиметрия лица, огромный нос и т.д)-внимательно посмотрите на фото))
Ну и, как многими тут было сказано, какое значение имеет внешность, если в голове-таракашки.

----------


## Yrok25

> а почему бы и нет?) но мы в основном гадали на воске и по пеплу.


  ну слышал такую версию что символы с карт взяты из концентрированного сатанизма ))

----------


## jeri

> ну слышал такую версию что символы с карт взяты из концентрированного сатанизма ))


 Думаю, так оно и есть)

Для нас это было просто игрой, хотя , конечно же ,с этим нельзя так легкомысленно

----------


## Герда

[QUOTE=Жанна :Wink: 

Такая красивая ты---

----------


## Игорёк

> По поводу красоты-я бы поспорила( ассиметрия лица, огромный нос и т.д)-внимательно посмотрите на фото))
> Ну и, как многими тут было сказано, какое значение имеет внешность, если в голове-таракашки.


 не скромничай. Была бы недовольна собой - не стала бы себя показывать)

----------


## jeri

> не скромничай. Была бы недовольна собой - не стала бы себя показывать)


 Игорька не проведешь)
На самом деле на этих фото, впринципе я собой довольна( удачные ракурсы), но в жизни-нет)

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорька не проведешь)
> На самом деле на этих фото, впринципе я собой довольна( удачные ракурсы), но в жизни-нет)


 понимаю.. у меня так тоже иногда бывает))

----------


## Сайм

А я вот по фото не могу красоту определить. Когда потом человека встречаешь, то он совсем другой.
Мне нравится мимика, жестикуляция, голос. Только так создаётся общее впечаетление.

----------


## jeri

> А я вот по фото не могу красоту определить. Когда потом человека встречаешь, то он совсем другой.
> Мне нравится мимика, жестикуляция, голос. Только так создаётся общее впечаетление.


 Так у 99,99999 %)

----------


## Pechalka

Это я.




Не "плодите" фото плиз,я их через пару дней снесу.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Это я.


 ОГОНЬ!

----------


## Pechalka

Спасибки) :Embarrassment:

----------


## October_File

Мое падение в бездну.

----------


## КтоЗдесь



----------


## Кирилллл

хорошо  выглядишь "КтоЗдесь".

----------


## Nabat

<img src="http://s019.radikal.ru/i606/1309/77/180903beb5cc.jpg">

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

как туда забрался? по-моему невозможно не свалиться.

----------


## darkwood

http://cs314918.vk.me/v314918820/4750/PtCw-NvtvgM.jpg

----------


## одинКАКвсе

аотре

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

кукла Барби в море купается

----------


## Pechalka

> кукла Барби в море купается


  =)))

----------


## Dementiy

Красивая девушка, жалко если пропадет.  :Frown: 

Вот уж правду в народе говорят: _"Не родись красивой, а родись счастливой"_...

----------


## _lamer

Вижу, тут фото свои выкладывают. В пику тем кто уже успел занести меня в  неадекваты покажу свою _личину демоническую_

Остальное не влезло, извините  :Frown:

----------


## mertvec

Устал?

----------


## _lamer

> Устал?


 кто устал? зачем устал?

----------


## Justitiam

> 


 Смотрю тут пить меньше надо.

----------


## _lamer

> Смотрю тут пить меньше надо.


   К сожалению, не угадал, я не бухарь, но попытка того стоила - оттягивает момент когда тебе не будет завидно, а просто всё равно, безразлично. Я уже и шею намазал волшебным зельем, руби не хочу. Может быть, кто помнит рассказ Лондона "Потерявший лицо". Ты тоже его потеряешь.

----------


## Justitiam

Чтобы что-то потерять, надо приобрести.

----------


## anabioz

Посмотрел ваши фото, СПАСИБО. Вполне адекватные лица. Как то и не вериться, что эти лица могут быть здесь.. Вон,только у Ламера физиономия "не влезла". Паранойя наверно…

----------


## Гражданин

Качество фото просто плохое, трудно судить. Зато модем порадоваться за неё, она депрессует в Турции :Smile:

----------


## Pechalka

> Качество фото просто плохое, трудно судить. Зато модем порадоваться за неё, она депрессует в Турции


  нет,я специально сюда выставила фото не самое удачное.Выстави я сюда более удачные фото для данного форума,пошли бы опять непонятки...

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

нет, лицо не недовольное у нее.

----------


## Игорёк

> Качество фото просто плохое, трудно судить. Зато модем порадоваться за неё, она депрессует в Турции


 +1, яб не отказался так подепрессовать))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> +1, яб не отказался так подепрессовать))


 так в чем проблема? подепрессуй! :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> так в чем проблема? подепрессуй!


 Точно.. Завтра же махну на Бали. Буду на песке встречать рассвает под легкий утренний бриз, с бокалом махито, а в номере меня будут ожидать 2 голые балийки в огромном джакузи исполенным "Кристаллом"..

----------


## Игорёк

-1 личность.
нет желания унизить или как-то подколоть.покрайней мере сознательного. поведение обиженного всегда вызывает негатив, такая уж человеческая сущность...
а фобии и все прочее это следствие плохого воспитания, и нос с голосом тут совершенно не при чем.

----------


## Гражданин

Мда, вот  оно как. Я не старался тебя обидеть, принизить. Зачем мне это? Этим самооценка у меня не повысилась бы. Зачем мне ник, Nikto извини пожалуйста, если задел и оскорбил тебя. 
А на последнем фото ты секси :Smile:

----------


## anabioz

зачем_мне_ник
Напрасно загоняешься. Лицо властной и стервозной женщины.. Есть категория девушек, у которых на это годы уходят, что бы добиться желаемого результата. А тебе от природы дано. Увидев тебя на сз, прошел бы мимо. Не мажор я, и даже не хипстер))

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

ммм... классные кудряшечки

----------


## Гражданин

Да,красивые волосы.

----------


## Pechalka

Спс.
От природы вьются.В детстве часто называли "кудряшка".

----------


## CRIME

А почему лица нету ?

----------


## Pechalka

> А почему лица нету ?


 лицо- в моем профиле фото.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Ха! Как всегда. А Вы не боитесь, что из всех Ваших фото можно будет таки составить фоторобот?


  Интересно что бы получилось :Smile:

----------


## Гражданин

Какие выразительные...толстый нос :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Ты что обалдел? Где, какой толстый нос ?

----------


## Гражданин

Основание носа широкое. Дай угадаю,у тебя короткие толстые пальцы?

----------


## Гражданин

Значит я ошибался)  Однако отлично выглядишь,особенно на первой фотографии,чем-то даже на "Зачем мне ник" похожа,только брюнетка.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

потому что мы с ней близнецы!

----------


## Игорёк

> потому что мы с ней близнецы!


 Серьезно чтоли ? так-то все сходится, возраст, путешествия по тропическим странам, мамина потертая шея и так далее.

----------


## Pechalka

Да, об этом здесь знал только плаксивая тряпка.

PS. Игорёк, я твою фотку у нее в личке видела..

Первая фотка, где она на меня похожа - как раз я ее фоткала.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Серьезно чтоли ?


  а я похожа на шутницу?

----------


## Игорёк

вон оно что.. и траблы у вас значит одинаковые. бедная мама.
а что с отцом ? кто он, как давно свалил от вас ?

----------


## Pechalka

> вон оно что.. и траблы у вас значит одинаковые. бедная мама.
> а что с отцом ? кто он, как давно свалил от вас ?


 Он не сваливал. Это мать в наши 5 лет с ним развелась. Он хотел вернуться, но она лишила нас отца.

----------


## Гражданин

Ну если вы вправду близняшки,то по крайней мере вы есть у друг друга,уже что-то,какая-то поддержка.

----------


## когда уже

какие страсти бразильские тута делаются...Почему-то захотелось свою фотку тоже выложить,...но не буду.

----------


## Гражданин

Да какие там страсти. Давай,выкладывай на суд.

----------


## когда уже

интересно - если обе барышни социофобки - как они вместе живут, как протекает их общение?

----------


## Pechalka

> интересно - если обе барышни социофобки - как они вместе живут, как протекает их общение?


 Что конкретно интересует? 

У меня перед сестрой нет сф. Я могу смотреть ей в глаза.

----------


## когда уже

вы поддерживаете друг друга в трудные минуты? Если вас двое, то как то легче должно быть

----------


## Pechalka

> вы поддерживаете друг друга в трудные минуты. Если вас двое, то как то легче должно быть


 Поддерживать- значит успокаивать, гладить по головке и говорить " Всё будет хорошо." Если ты имеешь в виду это, то нет. Впрочем, когда ей плохо, то могу сказать, что мне когда - то тоже так хреново было...Нет никаких сентиментов, мелодрамм! Каждый сам справляется.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

когда уже, а ты выложи свое фото, а то мне кажется, что ты обезьяна :Big Grin:

----------


## когда уже

не, не про сантименты речь, сопли в сторону...Ну например сестра тут писала эпопею недавно, как на шарфе вешалась...ты как на это, просто со стороны смотрела и ничего не делала?

----------


## когда уже

ну считай обезьяной, обижаться не буду. )Не люблю свои фото на обозрение выкладывать, хотя вроде сф нет.

----------


## Pechalka

> не, не про сантименты речь, сопли в сторону...Ну например сестра тут писала эпопею недавно, как на шарфе вешалась...ты как на это, просто со стороны смотрела и ничего не делала?


 Нет, я была против. Дело вообще так было. Нам обеим стало душевно плохо. Я решила выпить сильное снотворное, она в это время пила  алкогольный "коктейль", через полчаса меня одолела невыносимая сонливость, ноги подкосились, я еле добралась до постели и рухнула...затем она меня будит уже пьяная и со слезами говорит, что пыталась повеситься там где - то в прихожей, я ничего толком не соображаю, что-то мямлю, ибо от снотворного у меня речь стала бесвязной и вялой, короче я что - то пытаюсь предпринять, но рухнув в кровать, понимаю, что не могу, у меня ужасно кружится голова и сил нет, чтобы проконтролировать ее и засыпая я понимаю, что если она покончит с собой, то виновата буду я. Потом я проснулась, мне было все еще очень плохо от снотворного, меня шатало, я поняла, что я в доме одна, она ушла на улицу, затем я провалилась опять в глубокий сон...затем мать пришла и бабушка, они понять не могли почему я не просыпаюсь, хотели скорую вызвать, подумали, что я тоже решила суициднуться, я еле промямлила, что всего лишь снотворное и провалилась в сон опять же глубокий, когда засыпала, помню меня ругали, но мне пох было...а сестра уже дома была, но я не помню как ее притащили те парни домой, и не помню как она из дома ушла. Вообщем так я проспала сутки глубоким сном, на следующий день меня от снотворного все еще штырило, но побочные действия прошли ближе к ночи. 

PS. Нам почему - то в тот день обеим стало хреново на душе, но мы молча выбрали разные способы "облегчить" мучения души.

----------


## когда уже

веселая у вас семья однако

----------


## Pechalka

> веселая у вас семья однако


 Не пойму, что весёлого..

----------


## Гражданин

Все же интересно девки пляшут... Сестры оказываются,у обеих жизнь не складывается,опытным путем, постепенным просмотром новых фотографий, стало ясно,что девушки вполне симпатичные,однако  жизнь не в радость. Беда,короче.
В реальной жизни просто не встречал(ну это понятно,ибо я уже давно особо не контактирую с прекрасным полом,наверное к сожалению всё же) и даже не слышал. Такого рода проблемы как правило более присущи мужчинам. У них чаще возникают проблемы в области своего "места" в жизни.

----------


## railton

это я щас так выгляжу

----------


## Traumerei

Traumerei

----------


## когда уже

Дюймовочка)

----------


## railton

> Дюймовочка)


 Кто?

----------


## когда уже

ахаха).Ну барышня конечно, не ты же)

----------


## Игорёк

близняшки часто не ладят друг с другом, или просто не общаются, типа каждый на своей волне. 
Уверен что тут именно такая ситуация, судя из "что если она покончит с собой, то виновата буду я", единственным аргументом поддержки в случае чего может быть только страх ответственности.

----------


## Pechalka

Я рада, что хоть кто - то понимает "психологию близнецов", а то подзадолбалась как - то объяснять то, да потому.

----------


## railton

> ахаха).Ну барышня конечно, не ты же)


 Ясно, я как видишь, не изменился по сравнению с 2012 фото)

----------


## Игорёк

> Ясно, я как видишь, не изменился по сравнению с 2012 фото)


 На мой взгяд тогда ты был несколько свежее и повеселее чтоли )

----------


## Traumerei

*Похоже, на этой фотографии никого нет.

Вот же какое дело... ты думаешь, что ты есть, а тебя на самом нет  :Frown: 

- Ты только представь себе: меня нет, ты сидишь один и поговорить не с кем.
- А ты где?
- А меня нет.
– Меня ни капельки нет. Понимаешь? 

(Ёжик и медвежонок)  :Wink:

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Это ты?

----------


## Гражданин

> Это ты?


 Да.

----------


## Attacka

> ...


 Действительно, гражданин : ) эдакая "аккуратная" внешность

----------


## Pechalka

почему здесь простите, ссат и больше не выкладывают фото?))

----------


## Гражданин

> 


 няша-стесняша

----------


## Балда

Дорит, красивая.

----------


## Гражданин

> Дорит, красивая.


 Как говорила одна моя знакомая:"Няша,да не ваша")

----------


## Pechalka

> 


 Глаза большие))

----------


## Игорёк

Шалом.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Хочу, чтобы плаксивая тряпка выложил фото

----------


## Гражданин

В контакте смотри его фото)

----------


## Pechalka

Он закрыл доступ к фоткам, там ток одна

----------


## Nabat



----------


## zmejka

Nabat, красивый )   и ни за что бы не подумала, что у тебя проблемы...

----------


## zmejka

Нуу...без проблем на подобные форумы приходит разве что Зеленый Кот ) да и он не без проблем  ))

----------


## Pechalka

Ты раньше была под другим ником, *Дорит*.

----------


## Nabat

> Это же ты был Слендерменом? Ничотак.


 Смешно вопрос звучит) 
Вообще я тонким человеком (в прямом смысле) никогда не был, а сейчас и подавно (таки пиво), но если кому-то так проще запоминается - милости прошу.

----------


## Nabat

> Nabat, красивый )   и ни за что бы не подумала, что у тебя проблемы...


 Как тут правильно подсказывают с задних рядов - у меня их и нет. Есть только фундаментальные противоречия с нынешней реальностью )

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А это я, лежу в постели  :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

А это снова я. Сбылась моя мечта, я отрастила наконец-таки волосы больше самой себя и теперь валяюсь в них, задравши ножки :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

...красивая...

----------


## Гражданин

> А это я утром,перед работой в зеркало себя разглядываю.Из-за этого опаздываю частенько


 Ну все, жди однояйцевых из Тюмени в гости  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Reita

Однояйцевых?! А это,простите,кто? Как Путин Шевчуку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pechalka

> Ну все, жди однояйцевых из Тюмени в гости


 Вообще-то он моську не показал :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорёк

Nabat, где нос сломал ?

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну все, жди однояйцевых из Тюмени в гости


  :Smile:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

И правда нос у него как будто сломан :EEK!:

----------


## Nabat

> Nabat,не паришься насчёт того,что фотки на суицид-форуме размещаешь?  Надеюсь это не надо воспринимать как тревожный  и отчаянный сигнал?


 Не особо. Сложно представить, что кто-то, кто меня знает даже случайно может здесь оказаться. Хотя по трезвому я бы этого не сделал.
*Игорек*, еще в школе. Сместилась перегородка и после этого одна ноздря всегда не дышит. Говорят, операцию надо делать. Пусть говорят.

----------


## Kotofey

:Smile:

----------


## Reita

> Хотя по трезвому я бы этого не сделал.


 Только не говори,что ты сюда только по пьяни заходишь )

----------


## Nabat

> Только не говори,что ты сюда только по пьяни заходишь )


 Я пью каждый день после 19-00, и не вам менять эти традиции, земеля (пц)

----------


## Reita

Релакс,мэн. 



> и не вам менять эти традиции


 И в мыслях не было.Не воспринимай так серьёзно.

----------


## Nabat

> И в мыслях не было.Не воспринимай так серьёзно.


 Я не парюсь, а ищу точки взаимоприкосновения. Ну вдруг, кому-то тоже запал  в душу True detective.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Свои ей пересадила?


 Нет. У  меня был шиньон из искусственных, длинных, черных волос, я перепрошила на куклу, потому что свои у нее сильно испортились.

----------


## Traumerei

Просто такая Traumerei...



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Гражданин

> Просто такая Traumerei...
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 Симпатичная внешность. Лойс.

----------


## Аня10

Вот я  :Embarrassment: 
http://vk.com/shalimovaaaaa?z=photo1...603183_0%2Frev
http://vk.com/shalimovaaaaa?z=photo1...603183_0%2Frev
http://vk.com/shalimovaaaaa?z=photo1...hotos133603183

----------


## Гражданин

Я бы не советовал выкладывать свои фото с ссылками на профиль в ВК, с учетом твоей темы. Мало ли, могут найтись недоброжелатели и просто редиски.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Гражданин, а я бы не советовала тебе выкладывать чужую фотку,спрятавшись под другим ником и писать как кто-то там расплывает в бассейне, и как хорошо живут красивые инвалиды.

----------


## Гражданин

А так симпатичная девушка)

----------


## Гражданин

> Гражданин, а я бы не советовала тебе выкладывать чужую фотку,спрятавшись под другим ником и писать как кто-то там расплывает в бассейне, и как хорошо живут красивые инвалиды.


 Ну ты бяка-вредина ,Цыпа) Я не прятался ,мне с вашей подачи дали бан на 5 дней за мат. Оно было в свободном доступе на тот момент в соц.сети и я не просто так выложил. 
Хотя да ну тебя, ты меня провоцируешь на срач. А вот нет. Тут я тебя дальше буду игнорировать.
З.Ы.: Абсолютно ничего не имею против персоны Ани 10,так что нет ни повода,ни желания делать то, отчего сам предостерег.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Оно было в свободном доступе на тот момент в соц.сети и я не просто так выложил.


  Конечно не просто так, твоя цель была постебаться, съязвить и чтобы не узнали, что это ты, ведь когда я в личке у тебя Анончика спрашивала "ты кто?", ты не отвечал.

----------


## Nabat

> Просто такая Traumerei...


 
 :Smile:

----------


## Свобби

Очень симпатичная! И хотелось бы верить, что всё будет преодолено, а так она вообще молодец, очень разносторонний человек.

----------


## Maullar

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/088ec92...TiksoBfA9U.jpg

----------


## КтоЗдесь

У меня день рождения. Напишите мне что-нибудь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Игорёк

Поздравляю.

----------


## Traumerei

Дорогая КтоЗдесь, поздравляю с ещё одним прожитым годом.  (Боюсь, поздравление у меня выйдет какое-то ненормальное  :Frown:  )

День рождения - очень сакральный праздник, персональная точка отсчёта, станция, с которой садимся в поезд под названием "Жизнь". Что можно сказать...устраивайтесь поудобнее  и наслаждайтесь каждым мгновением  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

устраивайтесь поудобнее, приятного вам пути )

----------


## Теплая_Киса

C днем рождения, милая тян! не хватает улыбки  :Smile:

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Благодарю всех, кто откликнулся. Ценю вашу поддержку.

----------


## Nabat

Наш экипаж проощается с вами и желает:



> ...устраивайтесь поудобнее  и наслаждайтесь каждым мгновением

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Наш экипаж проощается с вами и желает:


 Главное, чтоб не "поощряется".

----------


## Nabat

> Главное, чтоб не "поощряется".


 Тогда, очевидно, теряется всякий смысл столь забавного каламбура.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Тогда, очевидно, теряется всякий смысл столь забавного каламбура.


 Этого мы допустить не можем, конечно. Осмысленность имеет первостепенную важность.

----------


## Reita

У вас ноги очень красивые(по крайней мере с этого ракурса  :Wink:  да и вообще,вы весьма миловидны,только правильно сказали-искренней улыбки не хватает,но это фигня,значит просто пока нет того,кто эту улыбку будет непременно вызывать и я вот,хочу вас поздравить и пожелать вам как раз-таки появления того самого,кто всегда "улыбает"   :Big Grin:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> что-нибудь


 Желаю решения всех непоняток и сложностей, а так же хорошей погоды на приятных фестах! Побывать везде, где интересно и посмотреть всё, что хочется)

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Ребята, спасибо за поздравления и пожелания!

----------


## Unity

Кое-чья наглая рыжая морда...

----------


## Ваня :)

Аа-а! Все! Делать мне больше на форуме нечего... Вторая мечта сбылась!!! Теперь можно уходить. )

Кстати, единственный человек, коего я себе таким и представлял. Это все аватарка помогла. )

И какой прозаичный комментарий под фото. )

----------


## Traumerei

Вот Вы какой  :Smile:  День определённо прожит не зря, ибо небеса соизволили открыть лик самого легендарного Unity !  :Wink: 

Ваня , а какой была первая мечта ? Найти девушку из Киева ?  :Smile:

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Unity, ю а зы бэст! Это ж праздник души!

----------


## Dementiy

А какое отношение эта фотка имеет к Unity?
Не в обиду будет сказано, но я всегда думал, что Unity - девушка.  :Wink:

----------


## Гражданин

Если память не изменяет,он "девочка внутри"  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Он ощущал себя девочкой в мужском теле, но потом понял что это все фигня, и завел подружку )

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Двойной  подбородок.. оригинально.

----------


## Гражданин

> Почему никто не пишет, что Юнити похож на Курта?


 Да-да,я тоже хотел написать. Не то чтобы уж похож,но что-то есть от него.

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

На Курта не похож. Похож  на Бена из "Бена X".  

Щас Юнити напишет что-то вроде:  созерцатели...  те самые созерцатели что ещё вчера парили в небесах...  спустились сюда дабы узреть самый обычный Лик...  аз, есмь, ижиси на  небеси...

----------


## rainbow walker

> Щас Юнити напишет что-то вроде:  созерцатели...  те самые созерцатели что ещё вчера парили в небесах...  спустились сюда дабы узреть самый обычный Лик...  аз, есмь, ижиси на  небеси...


 ахаха, под столом))
мои мысли читаете просто.

----------


## Traumerei

Unity хотя бы пишет небанально  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Извольте, этим немногие похвастаться могут.

----------


## Yrok25

> Почему никто не пишет, что Юнити похож на Курта?


   про "Амозонку Тимиду" сначала подумал )) , не в обиду)

----------


## Гражданин

> Unity хотя бы пишет небанально 
> 
> Извольте, этим немногие похвастаться могут.


 Нашли чем хвастаться :Big Grin:  С вашей "небанальностью " вы оба перебарщиваете порой.

----------


## ноль

> Нашли чем хвастаться С вашей "небанальностью " вы оба перебарщиваете порой.


 А ты не завидуй.

----------


## rainbow walker

ладно, хватит троллить Unity) а то еще обидится и не явит больше никогда ничего на форум, а это было бы грустно

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Unity хотя бы пишет небанально 
> 
> Извольте, этим немногие похвастаться могут.


 
Защищай  своего  жениха.

----------


## Unity

Р-р-р!.. 
*Мечта* - привольна и ничья!.. Птица нездешнего лету...
Ее не стоит обижать инкриминированием коих-то симпатий...
Ну что же, право, беспрестанно двигает людьми в этом ужасном устремленье уколоть кого-то?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

> Ну что же, право, беспрестанно двигает людьми в этом ужасном устремленье уколоть кого-то?..


 Стадное  чувство.  Идти против стада заставляет тоже стадное  чувство.  Такие дела.

----------


## Unity

Но где же смелость _просто быть собою_, волком-одиночкой?..

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

ТЕБЯ нету.  Волк-одиночка это навеянный  стереотип, ты об этом услышал, прочитал в книгах.  Неподдельны только ощущения.  Их и ценю и стараюсь испытывать, а всё  остальное это мелочь, интрижки, суета.

Волк или вошь.  Одинаково помрёшь.

----------


## Гражданин

> А ты не завидуй.


 Вот чему я бы не стал завидовать) Не, ну бывало збавно было почитать и ничего против Юнити так-то не имею, просто все читать бывает "кайфоломно", когда слишком много абстракции и этих оборотов.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> когда-то давно)


 Манит за собою в рассветные туманы )

----------


## Rum

> А какое отношение эта фотка имеет к Unity?
> Не в обиду будет сказано, но я всегда думал, что Unity - девушка.


 Господь бог, я тоже.
Моя жизнь теперь не станет прежней.
Но это скорее приятная неожиданность)

----------


## Unity

Боже, да забейте вы на чью-то там биологическую оболочку… ^_^ 
Аз дарю вам душу… 
И какая разница — кою форму приняли молекулы, среди коих обрела пристанище чья-то там душа?..
У меня нет пола… У меня нет души… 
Аз — лишь образ на экране вашего сознания, субличность вашей головы, маленькая часть сего сновидения, кое мы считаем «настоящей жизнью»…

----------


## zmejka

Unity, о, только сейчас увидела!   Совсем не наглая и не рыжая  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

Образ Твой также никого не оставил б равнодушным… 
Жаль, что не допускаешь даже мысли о сиём…

----------


## Murdok

Гы... вспомнилось как Юнити впервые поведал форуму что он мальчик, а не девочка. Это было... эпично  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нерадивый

Уже где-то двухлетней давности фотка, пошедшая на юзерпик вк (так, что из щелей между зеркалами вышли рожки мне):

(автор снимка - фотограф Иван Филимонов: http://vk.com/ivan_filimonov_foto )

----------


## Теплая_Киса

ооо... че вы все такие красивые, а?!

----------


## Unity

Просто потому, что красота - сама сущность жизни - равно как и сознание, счастье и блаженство - если верить Будде и тому подобным, - ну и вся загвоздка в том, что люди, "искры мирового разума", без конца впадают в заблуждения относительно подлинной природы мира и себя - ну а се ведёт лишь единственно к страданию - увы...
"Проще пареной репы"...

----------


## Теплая_Киса

> Просто потому, что красота - сама сущность жизни - равно как и сознание, счастье и блаженство


 Ясно теперь, почему я такая страшная, нет во мне сущности жизни, сознания и блаженства! =)

----------


## Unity

Да ни в ком из рождённых изначально сего нет, - это... расцветает, обнаруживается с временем...
Любой человек, улыбаясь, прекрасен...
И любой сияет, познавая счастье...
Фишка в том, что содержимое нашего ума - порождает... образ... существующий единственно в нашей голове, - без конца препятствующий... нашей красоте, нашему сознанию - и естественным этого "плодам" - ощущению того, что живёшь не напрасно - и вся жизнь - не зря...
На мгновенье допустите, что Вы существо, ничем не уступающее Будде... мировым супермоделям/богачам и мудрецам...
Стали бы Вы грустить?
А ведь единственное, что нас разделяет с тем самым "истоком бытия" - это наша вера в эту "разделённость" - да, одна эта идея - просто тараканы в нашей голове...
К сожаленью, выловить подобных в чьём-то естестве...
Только Вы способны... взять да и проснуться... от своих идей... делающих нас бессознательными, страшными и бескайфовыми... ^_^

----------


## qwe

> А ведь единственное, что нас разделяет с тем самым "истоком бытия" - это наша вера в эту "разделённость" - да, одна эта идея - просто тараканы в нашей голове...
> К сожаленью, выловить подобных в чьём-то естестве...
> Только Вы способны... взять да и проснуться... от своих идей... делающих нас бессознательными, страшными и бескайфовыми... ^_^


 Вы действительно не понимаете, что *нельзя проснуться*, а можно _только развиться_???
"Проснуться" всегда употребляется символически, как сравнение одного состояния с другим. Конечно, в сказки верить приятно. Но нет никакого разового акта пробуждения. Не будет ли вам эта сказка дорого стоить? Т.е. жизни потраченной впустую?

Вы понимаете, что если Будду, неважно кого, сравнить с человеком, то вы амеба, вы еще не эволюционировали до этого уровня. Но надеетесь просто проснуться) _Ни в одной системе еще никто без труда не проснулся!_
Зачем этот детский самообман? Чтобы иметь оправдания?

----------


## Игорёк

> ооо... че вы все такие красивые, а?!


 уроды не выкладывают. Всё просто.

----------


## qwe

> уроды не выкладывают. Всё просто.


 Все, кто не выложил фото, теперь вы знаете кто вы))

----------


## Unity

> Вы действительно не понимаете, что нельзя проснуться, а можно только развиться???


 «Развиваться» в временной динамике может только _человечье эго_, — ну и 'сеанс' медитации даже новичку тотчас демонстрирует: _никакого эго нет; оно — просто игры нашего ума, тотчас прекращаемые 'вспышкой' огонька нашего сознания_, — так что если заглянуть в себя, пытаясь найти некоторую 'вещь', кою называем 'я' — ничего не обнаружим — кроме _подлинных себя_, исконной своей природы. Здесь и Сейчас — живёт лишь сознание — человечья же 'личина'/'личность' — просто сновидение — выключить кое так просто, — «…Ударом бамбуковой палки по голове» — как это практиковалось на Востоке — чтобы _разбудить_ ученика от его навязчивых кошмаров, сущих внутри его же мышления.
В мгновения 'раскрытья' истинной нашей природы (в счастье, например), — эго исчезает — равно как в опасности, при занятии чем-нибудь любимым (любым сущим хобби, дарящим усладу [технически: выключающим мышление, дарящим то ощущение живого переживания реальности здесь и сейчас — безо привнесения муторных иллюзий разума, требующих уйму времени и сил на своё 'существоание']) — тогда маска спадает — и остаёмся 'обнаженные мы' — чистое сознание, неосквернённое «…Идеей о Себе» — это и подразумевалось той цитатой из евангелия «…Покамест не станете _как дети_ (не обременённые принудительным мышлением, кое _неспособны_ контролировать) — не войдёте в Царствие Небесное»…
Все религии уже который век 'толдычат' о сиём…



> "Проснуться" всегда употребляется символически, как сравнение одного состояния с другим.


 Вы _уже проснулись_?.. Уже можно обращаться к Вам «…Совершенный лотосоподобный Мастер»?..
Ибо если нет, — почему же стоит верить лекарю, коий неспособен вылечить даже самое себя?..
Если б Вы _проснулись_, — Вы _иначе_ бы стремились помогать просыпающимся 'братьям'…



> Конечно, в сказки верить приятно.


 Ну, не знаю, — Вам виднее…
Полагаю всё же, — любой наш самообман оснащён 'системой саморазрушения', — и неизбежно приведёт каждого из нас к _страданию_, — форум — доказательство действенности этого 'закона'.



> Но нет никакого разового акта пробуждения.


 Слова, используемые всяческими 'гуру', завсегда 'рассчитаны' на уровень пониманья 'ищущих', — так что 'с некоторой точки зрения' — «…Пробуждения нет; нет омрачения, нет сансары/нирваны; нет божеств, нет 'индивидуальных душ' — и реальна только Пустота […нашего сознания от миллионов имён & форм, образов и представлений, идей & концепции — и всего иного мусора, холимого & лелеемого, _покамест болеем мы_]»…
Сможете ли уловить, — _что подразумевается_?..
Может быть, это просто 'тоненький' намёк на то, что 'феноменальная реальность', сущая в качестве модели (в нашей голове), сотканной единственно из слов — полностью фальшива — и единственная 'истина' в грандиозной 'мировой иллюзии' — это 'вечное сознание', искорка которого тлеет в 'каждом'…
Личность родилась и личность умрёт.
Кое-кто же призывает _искать настоящее в себе_, — и, однажды найденное, _это_ вас убережет, — «…И шагая долиною смертной тени» — боле Вы не убоитесь миражей — своего сознания…



> Не будет ли вам эта сказка дорого стоить? Т.е. жизни потраченной впустую?


 Только наше эго даже саму Жизнь способно рассматривать с позиций 'ресурса', коий будто 'надобно' как-то 'инвестировать'…
Но Жизнь протекает _Здесь и Сейчас_ — она либо Жизнь — или же страдание — ну и всё различие _в состоянии_ человеческого естества: сознание 'включено' или 'выключено'…
On or Off, — и никакой 'психоаналитики'… Либо Вы живы, либо страдаете — и третьего не дано…
И Ваш выбор — вряд ли кого-то прельстит… Все и так настрадались 'по горло', — многие желают 'трансформации', _пробуждения_ — сейчас — а не спустя годы совершенно бесполезных игр с собственным же разумом…
Поймите, — _люди хотят быть живыми_ — а не пленниками разума, узниками мыслей «…О мучении»…
Полно этого!.. Все уже увидели, что это тщетно!..
Тут и ныне — каждый может _исцелиться_!..
«Цветочная проповедь» Будды (та, без единого слова) — лучшее свидетельство сего…



> Вы понимаете, что если Будду, неважно кого, сравнить с человеком, то вы амеба, вы еще не эволюционировали до этого уровня. Но надеетесь просто проснуться) Ни в одной системе еще никто без труда не проснулся!
> Зачем этот детский самообман? Чтобы иметь оправдания?


 Прошу, не судите о ком-то 'с своей колокольни' — ибо все вердикты Вашего 'суда' боле иллюстрируют 'уровень развития' самого арбитра…
Впрочем, если Вы — просветлённый мастер — то не составит труда 'заглянуть в чью-то душу' и 'увидеть истину' — сразу, целиком…
* Концепция 'труда', 'вознагражденья за усилия' — рождена умом и живёт в уме.
Но что же живёт _за самим умом_; что за ним скрывается, что же залегает глубже этой шелухи?..
Найдите _внутри_ То, что верует в труд, в самообман & оправдания. Найдите саму свою суть, — и повнимательнее присмотритесь к оной…
В атомарном миге _настоящего_, — разве остаётся место для иллюзий нашего ума «…О времени», «…Личности», «…О духовной эволюции», «…О правильном смысле бытия людей», «…О психологических теориях всяческих великих мэтров»?..
Нет же… В миге _оживает 'Бог'_… В 'Истине' — не остаётся места _идее «…О наличии личности» — коя лишь одна — тот первейший источник всех наших терзаний_…
Нет, когда мы _просыпаемся_ (да, на кои-то миги попервах), — _расцветает Жизнь_, чистое переживание того, что невыразимо — того, кое не нуждается в словах/в ких-то комментариях ума.
Это — та 'изюминка' Жизни, ради коей — Всё.
Что плохого в том, чтобы напомнить 'остальным' о том, что нами забыто То, чего ради мы и родились?..
Можете продолжать оставаться в паутине собственных идей.
Кое-кто же — предлагает вырваться с неё — и просто увидеть — _что лежит за гранью мышления_[?]…
Да, это 'страшнее', нежель просто бесконечно продолжать свой 'ад' — но это выход, — а 'продолжение верчения прежней шарманки' своего мышления — путёвка в могилу, прежняя сансара, коей все тут нахлебались, стоит полагать, сполна.
Пусть же каждый выбирает!..
Лекарство даосов, лекарство буддистов, лекарство дзогчен, — или продолжение того, в коем завсегда 'варились'…
P.S. На Востоке верят, что 'нельзя форсировать прогресс', человечье 'пробуждение', — но… мне кажется, — многие 'заспались' — и либо они 'закончат' кошмар — либо кошмар _закончит самих их_…

----------


## Unity

> уроды не выкладывают. Всё просто.


 Нет 'уродов', — есть _идея «…О уродстве»_, с коей отождествляется бедная человечая 'душа'… 
Понимаете?! Человек одержим — манией Себя, с некоторыми качествами — кои _сам же выдумал себе_, сам же в них и веруя — продолжая оставаться в лабиринте собственного вымысла — _не по-детски страдая_ — и не видя выхода… 
Нет уродов… Есть… *тяжело вздыхая*
Есть лишь слепая вера в подлинность иллюзий своего ума… 
Это и уродливо… 
«…Разума сон — чудовищ рождает» — уродов, страдания — и тому подобное… 
Разума сон, не _реальность_…

----------


## qwe

> В мгновения 'раскрытья' истинной нашей природы (в счастье, например), — эго исчезает — равно как в опасности, при занятии чем-нибудь любимым (любым сущим хобби, дарящим усладу [технически: выключающим мышление, дарящим то ощущение живого переживания реальности здесь и сейчас — безо привнесения муторных иллюзий разума, требующих уйму времени и сил на своё 'существоание']) — тогда маска спадает — и остаёмся 'обнаженные мы' — чистое сознание, неосквернённое


 Просто одно из множества положений ТС (точки сборки) или, др. словами, фокуса внимания. Более комфортное энергетически. Ваш духовный уровень при этом остается на том же месте, в положении той же амебы выше.

Многие люди маются идеей неоскверненности... Это вообще - бренд и широкая тема сама по себе.




> Вы _уже проснулись_?.. Уже можно обращаться к Вам «…Совершенный лотосоподобный Мастер»?..
> Ибо если нет, — почему же стоит верить лекарю, коий неспособен вылечить даже самое себя?..


 Я руководствуюсь достоверными источниками. Или, скажем так, более авторитетных не найти среднестатистическому человеку. У вас, в свою очередь, Также с Буддой нет личного знакомства-приятельства. Он мне сам говорил, что вас первый раз видит)) Так что информация, которой вы руководствуетесь, также не из первых рук)




> Если б Вы _проснулись_, — Вы _иначе_ бы стремились помогать просыпающимся 'братьям'…


 Каким-то определенным способом?  :Wink: 




> P.S. На Востоке верят, что 'нельзя форсировать прогресс', человечье 'пробуждение', — но… мне кажется, — многие 'заспались' — и либо они 'закончат' кошмар — либо кошмар _закончит самих их_…


 Есть золотое правило, по которому определяют, насколько "высок" вещающий:
_"В духовном (или в Высшем) нет насилия"._

----------


## rainbow walker

Нерадивый, мне кажется вы похожи на маньяка-убийцу в стадии ремиссии))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

хотелось бы напомнить, что тема называется "ваши фото"

----------


## qwe

> хотелось бы напомнить, что тема называется "ваши фото"


 Прошу прощения, не сдержалась)), но это можно удалить.
Удалить?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Удалить?


 раз уж вы тут все долго и упорно писали, то пусть пока повисит, а я позже сам удалю.

----------


## Игорёк

> Все, кто не выложил фото, теперь вы знаете кто вы))


 это только одна из причин )

----------


## Нерадивый

> раз уж вы тут все долго и упорно писали, то пусть пока повисит, а я позже сам удалю.


 Модеры, у вас же тут, вроде, есть замечательный инструмент - черенкование тем.  :Smile: 
Перенесите лучше, пожалуйста, в тему под заголовком "Пробуждение"! Начиная со слов Игорька про "всё просто, уроды не выкладываются" - где-то.
Я, на самом деле, с определённым оживлением слежу за развитием дискуссии. Мне это важно и нужно и способствует бессмысленности пребывания на форуме про суицид. Так что, пожааалуйста!




> Нерадивый, мне кажется вы похожи на маньяка-убийцу в стадии ремиссии))


 как говорили Черепашкин из комиксов про медведя на бабушкиных амфетаминах Бамсси и, возможно, Ослик ИА - 



> А на кого это ещё должно быть похоже?


 


> Есть золотое правило, по которому определяют, насколько "высок" вещающий:
> _"В духовном (или в Высшем) нет насилия"._


 А вот откуда (в смысле книг, раз уж сами начали) Вы это взяли?
Ведь Бродский, например, говорил - "Бог есть насилие, таков Бог Ветхого Завета"

----------


## qwe

> А вот откуда (в смысле книг, раз уж сами начали) Вы это взяли?
> Ведь Бродский, например, говорил - "Бог есть насилие, таков Бог Ветхого Завета"


 Ну не из поэзии точно)
Напишете в ЛС, посоветую книжки.

----------


## Unity

Если и наличествует что-нибудь "божественное" - оно в человечьем сердце, - и в нашем сознании - в лёгком и живом постижении "реальности" - ну и в этой сфере не нужны учебники. Всё уже наличествует в Вас, - Здесь и Сейчас...

----------


## June

А у меня сегодня целая фотосессия.

На первой фотке я изображаю громоотвод на вершине горы



А вторая - селфи

----------


## qwe

> А вторая - селфи


 А лица не видно  :Wink: 

Это облака сразу за краем горы? или что-то другое?

----------


## June

> А лица не видно


 На вершине всегда сильный ветер, нужно утепляться)



> Это облака сразу за краем горы? или что-то другое?


 Да, облака сегодня были ниже вершины метров на 500.

----------


## Unity

Буковель?

----------


## June

> Буковель?


 Банско. Тут горка повыше, и, соотвестсвенно, трасса с вершины до подножия горы километров 15. Ну а в Альпах горки повыше встречаются.

----------


## qwe

> Да, облака сегодня были ниже вершины метров на 500.


 Как красиво)

----------


## June

И ещё немножко про облака. Подъём:



Спуск:



Над облаками:

----------


## Гражданин



----------


## ноль

ДАВАЙ СУКА ТРАХНЕМСЯ!!!!!!

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Хотел выложить фотку  себя, своего кота, и себя в очках.  Но как же я выкладывал  фотографии..  не помню.

----------


## Дмитрий_9

придурок все еще жив..признаки жизни https://pp.vk.me/c628331/v628331419/...zYWcCOREDI.jpg

----------


## Дмитрий_9

https://pp.vk.me/c628331/v628331419/...6HeI6jxKJA.jpg

----------


## Ангела

https://m.vk.com/pashaeva2013 обычная

----------


## Ранний

*Toma* , да... смертельно красива!

----------


## Toma

> *Toma* , да... смертельно красива!


 Смертельно)

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

похожа на меня
тоже коротко стригусь

----------


## я псих



----------


## ФАК

Это я со своим любимым. Когда он у меня появится, то мы очень будем ценить друг друга " И каждый раз на век прощайтесь, когда прощаетесь на миг" 
http://s019.radikal.ru/i601/1609/1c/83c8eb0c7db6.jpg

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Сгоняли тут вчера с друзьями)

----------


## Римма

круть)) а это ты куда забрался?)))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Телевышка)

----------


## Римма

и как тебе на ней?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Да ну классно, конечно! Люблю высоту, закаты, ветер и всё такое=) Вид там, как будто из самолёта.

----------


## Римма

а с парашютом прыгал?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

угу, но я ожидал от этого большего

----------


## Римма

расскажи. как это было))

----------


## я псих

> угу, но я ожидал от этого большего


 Не получилось,да?)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Бгг)
Особенность прыжка с парашютом в том, что всё делается в команде и быстро. Загорается лампочка и инструктор одного за другим выпихивает из самолёта - просто подходишь к двери и выпрыгиваешь отработанным движением. Нет времени переживать, напрягаться и так далее. Свободного полёта практически нет, потому что летишь на маленьком стабилизационном парашюте и через три секунды нужно раскрыть основной (прыгали на Д-6У). Потом просто под куполом висишь и всё, это уже абсолютно не страшно, перекрикиваешься с друзьями, которые летят рядом.

Когда же экстрималишь сам, то там всё намного круче. Мы как-то мутили роуп очень сложный с друзьями - была нетривиальная система верёвок, поведение которой при прыжке было сложно просчитать и я помню много страниц с расчётами, которые давали лишь приближённую оценку того, что будет. Траекторию приходилось описывать в трёхмерном пространстве, в то время как обычно за глаза хватает двухмерного. Ну и высота для роупа приличная была - метров 60. Прыгнуть у меня получилось только со второго раза. Первый раз мы пришли, несколько часов я стоял на экзите, но так и не смог. Соответственно, это было несколько часов адовых нервов, переживаний и прощаний с жизнью под "Дубовый Гаайъ". Через несколько недель повторили, опять несколько часов ада и в итоге меня оттуда тупо сталкивал друг. Ещё я как-то прыгал на роупе без страховочной беседки, тупо руками за верёвку держался... Могу продолжать очень долго. А парашют - мегабезопасная и скучная штука.

----------


## June

> А парашют - мегабезопасная и скучная штука.


 Знакомая палец на ноге сломала при приземлении, так что не надо)
Сам пробовал только парашют, привязанный к катеру. Укачало жутко. Но меня и в автомобиле укачивает.

----------


## Римма

ух тыыыы) чот "На гребне волны" вспомнился фильмец) короче самопальный экстрим круче, говоришь))

----------


## ФАК

"Ники смотрит на гусара"
http://s017.radikal.ru/i408/1609/ee/93a1d7b1805b.jpg

----------


## я псих

Наши юнные смешные голоса

----------


## Traumerei

Люди меняются. Иногда к лучшему

----------


## Veronika

Лаконично)

----------


## я псих



----------


## Sebastian

на-на-на

----------


## June



----------


## Топорик

Вы очень красивая )

----------


## 4ёрный

А почему сердце чёрное?

----------


## Anisa_96

Не знаю, обычно все ставят черное)

----------


## Unity



----------


## Dust

Отлично!

----------


## Morpho

Unity похож на прекрасного Пьеро. Какая нежность).

----------


## Unity

А мне хочется всего-то сыграть роль девчонки...
Чтобы больше вновь не возвращаться во эту Сансару. 
Самое последнее моё желание.

----------


## Dementiy

> А мне хочется всего-то сыграть роль девчонки...Чтобы больше вновь не возвращаться во эту Сансару.


 Правильные девчонки считают позором для себя даже то, чтобы просто знать смысл слова Сансара".  :Wink: 
Интересы совершенно другие...
Разумеется, есть исключения. Но это уже неправильные девчонки.

----------


## Unity

Понимаю, насколько глупо и безумно это прозвучит, но (да здравствует душевный стриптиз)... завсегда мне идеальной социальной ролью казалась роль... японской гейши (не стоит путать с проституткой), эким существом, украшающим собою реальность; развлекающее прочих светской беседой, будучи искусной во всех сферах знаний. 
Ну и понимание азов терминологии восточных традиций — нечто, имхо, само собой разумеющееся.

----------


## Morpho

> А мне хочется всего-то сыграть роль девчонки...


 Зачем эльфу роль человека? да ещё и девчонки?)

----------


## Unity

Мыслимо, это зацикленность ну и одержимость разума — «доказать» отцу, что... а собственно, что?..
Что я тоже — его кровь?..
Что я также — человек?..
Нечто, стоящее некого внимания?..
Главная ирония судьбы, что я живу в том же доме и в том же подъезде, что и мой «донор ДНК», одним этажом ниже. Мои окна смотрят на его. Часто его вижу с своего окна, там, внизу — стоянка, вечно припаркован его автомобиль. Он часто куда-то ездит, я уже на звук узнаю его двигатель, звук сигнализации...
И порой даже вижу свою кровную сестру, коя на 5 лет младше. 
Коя смогла воплотить его мечту. О дочери...

Но мои ль это эмоции? Чувства? Размышления?..
Или вся эта Сансара — нечто постороннее, не имеющее смысла?..
Надевая шпильки, платья и колготки, духаясь ванилью, рисуя лицо с стрелками/тенями/помадами... чего добиваюсь я?..
Ощутить себя... _нормальным человеком_?..

Глупая зацикленность...

----------


## Dementiy

> идеальной социальной ролью казалась роль... японской гейши


 Нет, я не буду путать гейшу с проституткой. Хотя, мы любим все идеализировать. 
Как оно там было в Японии на самом деле... Очень сомневаюсь, что все ограничивалось только зеленым чаем и светской беседой.
Так или иначе, меня вполне устраивает роль мужчины, поэтому мне не понятна суть этого конфликта.
Но и осуждать не буду. Пытаться переделать или переубедить - это самое глупое, что можно сделать.

----------


## Unity

Суть конфликта проста: нелюбовь к себе, непринятие себя — в качестве моделей поведения, перенятых у ближайшего круга родных в самом раннем детстве.
Тогда, в качестве Защиты, психика и приняла (ложное, возможно) решение: Нельзя Быть Соьой, если хочешь ласки, света и тепла. Как-нибудь необходимо стать Тем, что востребовано миром, обществом... отцом, которого не было.
И с тех самых пор себя никогда я не ощущал во своей тарелке. 
И только притворство и игра «в Другую» позволяла мне как-то ощутить проблески... достоинства, самоуважения, внутренней гармонии (с людьми и собой)?..
Но, как говорят, для этого Покоя — вовсе не нужны гормоны, визаж, переодевания. 
Достаточно и просто самого себя.
Своей... кхм, «натуральности»?

Мною завсегда управляла слабость. Я искал защиты, какой-то «брони».
Ну и Маска женщины — тогда показалась лучшей из «доспехов», этаким «Роллс-Ройсом» в мире человечьих образов.
Ну и этот Образ я тогда решил присвоить себе. Стать им, полностью отождествившись.

Ну и годы пролетели в подобном «режиме».
И только знакомство с восточной философией показало мне, что Любое эго — это суть помеха, устранив которую, становится ясно: внутри — пустота. Настоящая природа мужчины иль женщины.

И хотя с тех пор множество людей мне твердили то же — любят не за внешность/фасад, но только за то, какою душа себя самовоспитала, пальцы мои до сих пор судорожно так цепляются за этот... Маскарад?..

----------


## Dust

> Я искал защиты, какой-то «брони».


 Любви. Больше ничего не нужно. Внимание тех людей, чье внимание приносит радость, может давать проблески этого чувства. И если это не становится зависимостью, то это не вопрос эгоизма. Что касается маски, то для актера сцена - это место, где возможна подлинная открытость и ранимость. И в момент исполнения любимой роли они вряд ли думают о пользе обществу. Они могут размышлять на эту тему, когда у них берут интервью, но это все вторично (имхо).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8vLtLIB-y0

----------


## Unity

Именно! Любви!..
Прежде всего, к самому себе. 
Попытки нырять в отношения прежде того, чем научимся любить самих же себя — завсегда закончатся ужасным провалом. Не любящий себя — попросту не знает, Как любить иных.

Да, так получилось, что быть собой Настоящим смог я только с Маской.
Но... теперь оказывается, что она — даже не нужна. «Волшебство» всё — сокрыто не в ней. Оное заключено в самих недрах психики. Маска — была средством и проводником.

----------


## Morpho

> Не любящий себя — попросту не знает, Как любить иных.


 Я думала, что этот навязчивый шаблон, не звучащий, разве что, только из утюга, уже потерял свою актуальность... Мне кажется, что можно любить других, абсолютно не любя при этом себя, и ещё как. Или любить сильней, чем себя. Многие так и делает, кстати. Любовь - чувство отдающее. И это не чистые эмоции. Любовь много чего включает в себя – быт, секс, заботу, понимание, уважение. Жертвенность. Да-да, и это тоже. Если я отдам лучшее, что у меня есть, другому, то буду я считаться человеком, который любит себя? Ведь умные психологи учат нас, что сначала надо наполнить себя, чтобы другие могли напиться. В метафорическом смысле, конечно. А люди последнее отдают тем, кого любят. И не говорят: "ты подожди немного, я сейчас наполнюсь, тогда напьёшься". А другой за это время умрёт от жажды.

----------


## tempo

Ой, Феня, как же часто пропагандируемая тобою любовь становится пыткой и обузой для полюбленного.

----------


## tempo

> внутри — пустота.


 Юнити, надеюсь, ты немного знаком с математикой.
Так вот мощность множества этой пустоты намного больше, чем ММ эго.
Очень полная пустота, однако  :Wink:

----------


## tempo

> Unity похож на прекрасного Пьеро.


 Скорее, на папу Карло в молодости.
Подучится, кукол чинить научится, постареет, помудреет, успокоится, и придёт в полное соответствие ))

----------


## Morpho

> Ой, Феня, как же часто пропагандируемая тобою любовь становится пыткой и обузой для полюбленного.


 Тебе-то почём знать?) 
Тем более, что я уже давно живу по принципу: если начинаешь о ком-то беспокоиться, значит, пора уходить.

----------


## tempo

> Тебе-то почём знать?)


 Фенечка, золотце, рыбка. Я знаю это из собственного опыта.
Не скажу за всю Одессу, но женщина, не любящая себя и сделавшая ставку на тебя - это ужас.
Впрочем, любящая только себя тоже совсем не сахар.

----------


## Nabat

Я смотрю,никто вообще не постигает суть фото. А оно о том, что все имеет свою цену. Так, Юнити, сумел заставить давно засохшее дерево пустить новый отросток, но рукав его пальто уменьшился в размере, как шагреневая кожа. Теперь  его запястья будут мерзнуть на морозе, но новый виток жизни запустил пень на очередной круг колеса сансары. Стоило ли идти на такую жертву или нет, вот о чем будут ломать голову многочисленные критики, когда это фото попадет на выставку, что, на мой взгляд, является лишь вопросом времени.

----------


## Morpho

> Я знаю это из собственного опыта.


 А какое отношение имею Я к женщинам из ТВОЕГО личного опыта? 

И ещё. Могу я узнать, кто все эти затраханные моей любовью люди?)

----------


## Morpho

> Я смотрю,никто вообще не постигает суть фото. А оно о том, что все имеет свою цену. Так, Юнити, сумел заставить давно засохшее дерево пустить новый отросток, но рукав его пальто уменьшился в размере, как шагреневая кожа. Теперь  его запястья будут мерзнуть на морозе, но новый виток жизни запустил пень на очередной круг колеса сансары. Стоило ли идти на такую жертву или нет, вот о чем будут ломать голову многочисленные критики, когда это фото попадет на выставку, что, на мой взгляд, является лишь вопросом времени.


 Мне бы твоё воображение). 
После такой презентации, Unity, наверное, уже заявку на IPA подаёт).

----------


## tempo

> А какое отношение имею Я к женщинам из ТВОЕГО личного опыта?


 Никакого, я говорил не о тебе лично.
Кстати, с любовию к себе у тебя полный порядок )

----------


## Unity

*Morpho*, думаю, это наблюдение — предельно корректно. 
Невозможно знать, Как любить иного, если для самой себя ты — лютый и заклятый враг. Банально не будет примера. 
Каждый может «поделиться» только теми чувствами, коими он полон. А чем полон человек, внутри коего — конфликт с самим же собой? Что он сможет разделить? Такой же конфликт, спроецированный вне? Такую же ненависть, неприятие и критику? Такую же холодность и отстранённость?
То, что многие пытаются строить «отношения», себя ненавидя ну и презирая, в основном, приводит только лишь к зависимости, к вечным мелодрамам ну и расставанию во конечном счёте.
Тот, кто Отдаёт своё, что ему необходимо, лишая себя комфорта — не любит себя. Он просто пытается выслужиться пред другим, стать ему удобным и необходимым. При чём же здесь любовь?
Отдавать последнее... лишая последнего себя.
Каков в этом смысл?
В здравых отношениях, имхо, завсегда участвуют две самодостаточных персоны. Ничего не ждущие. Ничего не требущие. Не обязывающие ни к чему. Радующиеся обществу иного — и на этом точка. 
С подобным форматом — никто не запросит «жертвы» — и не сможет выносить партнёра с внутренним конфликтом, коий не в ладу с собой, коий неспособен любить и ценить себя. 
Таков человек — просто Искалечен прошлым. 
И, прежде любви к иному, он должен принять себя. 

*Tempo*, стало быть, жизнь сводится именно к тому, что Пустота, скучая, порою решает притворяться Чем-то (не пустым)?

*Nabat*, это останки ивы на берегу Днепра. Несколько лет назад в неё во время грозы угодила молния. Дерево погибло, выгорев изнутри. 
Но годы спустя в её обугленной плоти — снова зародилась жизнь: ветром в «шрамы» на поверхности занесло семечко иного древа, клёна, судя по всему.
Именно вот это показалось мне безумно поэтическим...
Труп одного существа — выступает «троном» торжеству другого...

----------


## Morpho

Unity (и tempo заодно). Допустим, я считаю себя человеком, который себя не любит. Почему я так решила? Простейший пример: если бы я любила себя, то не уничтожала бы методично свой организм запредельными дозами алкоголя. Правильно? Ок. А вы теперь спросите меня, считаю ли я себя своим врагом, "лютым и заклятым". И я вам отвечу - нет, не считаю. Мне вполне нравится тот человек, которого я вижу в зеркале. Я его одобряю. Про алкоголь правда, не очень, но в целом - да.  Опять же, внутренний конфликт имеет место быть. Ну и что? Мне теперь с собой и поговорить нельзя, что ли? Да, мы спорим. Иногда ругаемся. А у вас в жизни всё так гладко, что ли? И неразрешимых противоречий в голове никогда не возникает? А если не возникает, то, ребята… вы ещё живы там?) Ну невозможно постоянно находиться в "пустоте", "тишине", или где вы там находитесь…
Теперь, что касается отношений. Эгоисты мы, Unity. Эгоисты. И это надо признать. Ибо не у всех такой формат. Нам понравилась идея "самодостаточности", и мы её пропагандируем. Дескать, вот мы какие, ничего не ждущие, ничего не требующие… А на самом -то деле, ещё как ждущие и ещё как требующие. Только для себя. И чтобы тот, второй, окромя радости и согласия никаких других эмоций не выражал и ничего не просил взамен. И на жертвы мы не согласны, пусть эти собаки несамодостаточные к нам даже не цепляются, мы всё о них знаем. А… долго ещё ждать?)

----------


## Dust

Любовь - отдающее чувство. Бывает, что сначала любящий стремится многое отдавать другому, и затем возникает вопрос о том, чтобы отдать также саму связь с другим. Не для того, чтобы стать самодостаточным, а просто из любви.

----------


## Morpho

> Любовь - отдающее чувство. Бывает, что сначала любящий стремится многое отдавать другому, и затем возникает вопрос о том, чтобы отдать также саму связь с другим. Не для того, чтобы стать самодостаточным, а просто из любви.


 Как же ты мне culexus напоминаешь, по эмоциям… Иногда бесит твоя "глубина")

----------


## tempo

Феня, ик!  :Smile:  , с чего ты взяла, что я пребываю в пустоте? Увы, нет.

----------


## Unity

Будем откровенны: алкоголь — это просто Средство. Сбегать от реальности. 
Ежели утрированно, человек — лишь живой компьютер, белковый процессор. Чем он занимается, зачем существует? 
Схоже, только для того чтоб анализировать загружаемый внутрь видеоряд с двойной видеокамеры собственных же глаз. И после анализа следует как раз самое «Чудесное», самое «Волшебное» из всего того, что заключено в нас!..
Именно, сложнейший IT-шный процесс конвертации многих гигабайтов данных, пришедших в видео-формате в последовательности словесных символов. 
— Что здесь изумительного? — спросите, быть может, вы. 
Удивительное То, Как же мы трактуем полученную информацию.
Каждый человек в ходе своей эволюции внутри созидает некую «таблицу» — собственного отношения к тысячам предметов, явлений ну и окружающим.
Грубо говоря, каждый из нас — и есть воплощением всей этой «координатной сетки»: архива из тысяч ассоциаций (некоторого видео и некого Слова). 
Но как получается, что, живя во одной всеобщей реальности ну и созерцая один общий мир, все мы, тем не менее, видим совершенно разное и каждый «своё»? Кто же с людей прав? Те, кто хронически интерпретирует реальность в светлых или же тёмных тонах?..
Думаю, ни один из них. Жизнь не нуждается во наших трактовках, чувствах, неких отношениях. Её стоит просто беспристрастно видеть, в каждый момент времени, во здесь и сейчас. 
Но мы, тем не менее, действуем иначе. 
Нам скучно в реальности — в которой покой, релакс и нейтральность. 
Мы желаем яркости и приключений!..
Но жизнь неспособна обеспечить нам подобный контент.
И что же мы делаем? 
Сбегаем от жизни! Активно! Всё время! 
И куда же? 
Внутрь своего ума, в творчество самозабвенное внутреннего диалога, в этот симулятор любых приключений, событий и грёз. В эту виртуальную реальность, в коем мы себя ощущаем богом... 
В страхе пред действительностью, коя непокорна нам, коя сера, пресна ну и ограничена, коя преисполнена пустыми обязанностями (в борьбе за насущное). 
Казалось бы, что плохого в этом? В эскапизме внутрь собственной фантазии, во вечной прикованности к внутреннему диалогу.
Но опасность в том, что мы начинаем строить из своих иллюзий самый настоящий ад — чтобы обеспечить себе постоянный экстрим и бесперебойный кошмар у себя внутри. 
Так мы развлекаемся?..
Уж лучше страдать, нежели внутри «никак», тихо и спокойно?..
Но ищем ль мы покой? О, нет...
Мы желаем action'а!.. Мы смотрим на жизнь ну и отворачиваемся. Глядя — при любой возможности — только лишь на басни внутреннего голоса, творящего личную реальность, сделанную с слов. Из интерпретаций. По своему вкусу. 
Один общий мир — но каждый при этом строит свою изолированную, личую тюрьму. Из собственных же мыслей.
Наши размышления — стали подменять глаза. 
Виртуальность дум — стала основным ну и «самым достоверным» каналом загрузки данных — минуя первичный, минуя глаза...
И здесь — самое Таинственное!..
Вначале все мы сбегаем от яви в мир своих раздумий. После, превратив свой ум в филиал Гестапо, мы пытаемся сбежать уже от него, уже от мышления (не только действительности)!.. И апофеоз всего — попытки побега ото самой Жизни в целом (посредством самоубийства). 
А выход ведь прост...
Сотни раз озвученный. 
Самоочевидный. 

Касательно же отношений. 
Это, как по мне, самая глупейшая на свете игра. Казино, в котором завсегда все мы Проиграем. 
Вот, два индивидуума рядом. Они — не самодостаточно, они — не друзья. У них — «отношения». 
И что это значит? Каждый из них — беден собственной душой и всё время Требует от остального того, чего у него Нет. Именно, ласки, нежности, тепла, любви, понимания, принятия (и в таком ключе). Но все эти «сокровища» — это просто Дар — от того, у кого подобного в огромном избытке.
А когда два эгоиста вечно и поочерёдно клянчат друг у друга «корм» (для своей души) — случаются ссоры. И измены. Ну и расставания. 
Посему, имхо, будучи незрелым «вампиром» — не стоит вообще касаться иных.
Лучше в себе обнаружить собственный источник тепла. Хотя бы для себя. Вначале. А дальше? 
Есть переизбыток — можно и делиться. Тем, что переполняет.
Давать ну и радоваться, что это принимают. Давать, а не требовать.

----------


## Morpho

Ахах) 
Unity, разреши мне лечить свою душу, когда я в очередной раз буду падать и исчезать, у тебя. Можно?
Попробуй на мне. Никогда не лечилась у эльфов. Говорят, что они творят волшебство)

----------


## Unity

Ах, *Morpho, Morpho*...
Поверь, для того чтоб исцелить собственную душу — никому не нужен эльф или психолог, волшебник или же корейский айдол.
Нужно лишь одно — понять, что же изменяется внутри, когда... медитируем. Полностью достаточно одного этого искусства чтобы получить ответы всем вечным вопросам.
Меня из гота-суицидника это превратила в то, кем теперь являюсь.
Нет, не в «адвоката» этого существования. 
В существо, что изучает разум (вместо того чтобы оставаться лишь его марионеткой, что обречена завсегда страдать от собственных же мыслей, кои всё время бичуют несхожим контентом, то сладким, то горьким). 
И я не ищу себе неких пациентов или же клиентов. 
Мне одного хочется: чтобы каждый Здесь ИЗУЧИЛ СЕБЯ. И тем прекратил делать себе больно (мыслью или алкоголем).
Разве так много «прошу»?.. 
Разве это «требование» — с сферы сверхъестественного?..

----------


## Dementiy

> Разве так много «прошу»?..


 Много... 
Я отказываюсь от такого "познания себя", потому что это означает впасть в очередную иллюзию, уйти от реальности, перестать быть честным с самим собой и закрыть глаза на болезненную очевидность.
Болезненная очевидность состоит в том, что нужно жрать, чтобы не согнуться в судорогах от голода; идти к врачу, чтобы не терзаться от зубной боли; зарабатывать деньги и платить за квартиру, а не мерзнуть в каком-нибудь бомжатнике с алкашами.
Все эти "познания" и "высокие материи" хороши до тех пор, пока не прижало. 
Великий Гуру может сидеть себе в позе лотоса, с блаженной улыбкой отрешенного, но только до тех пор пока ученики приносят ему есть и пока ему не приспичило сходить по нужде.
Я не вижу в этом ни величия, ни чести.

Быть в гармонии с собой может и простой труженник, примеров тому - массы. И этого вполне достаточно. И между прочим, легко достижимо если человек родился с нужными генами (т.е. резонирует с этим миром).
Наша беда в том, что мы "не от мира сего". В нас есть нечто такое, что мир почитает за уродство, однако мы цепляется за эту "САМОСТЬ", как за самую великую драгоценность.

----------


## Unity

Складывается впечатление, что Вы отказываетесь от этого пути лишь по той причине, что прекрасно понимаете, что эта стезя приведёт Вас (равно как и каждого рискнувшего ступить на неё) именно к крушению главнейшей иллюзии, а именно, идеи наличия собственного «я».
Смысл медитации — это не замена одних заблуждений другими заблуждениями. Напротив, это устранение любых миражей, это завершение нашего самообмана. 
Но это пугает — сильней даже смерти!..
Ибо наше ego — сделано из лжи. Самим же себе, с утра и до вечера. Из процесса нашего мышления, ну и за его пределами никакого такого «я» попросту не существует — только внутри симуляции слухоречевой корой артикуляции цепей рефлекторно выученных Символов 2-й сигнальной системы. Мысля, мы просто играем нарезкою воспоминаний, сжатых для удобства/краткости к аудио лишь, словам — собой подменяя видео (исторически предшествующего образного размышления).
Медитация — этот устраняет морок. Ну и не даёт взамен ничего другого. Оставляя суть — чистое, пустое сознание. Чуткое, бдительное, наблюдательное. Более не спящее, играя  абстрактным мышлением. И не убегающее от действительности в мир своих иллюзий, созданный из лжи, по своему вкусу, ласкающий своё самолюбие. 

Разве медитация (правильней: самопознание) может как-то помешать питанию, лечению или же труду, целесообразным действиям?..
Скорее, адектватному мировосприятию ну и поведению препятствует только лишь одно. Именно, наше «мышление». Больные его идеи, что противоречат фактам.
Ну а почему рождаются такие идеи?
Только потому, что у нашего ума — одна только функция: служить «щитом» от реальности. Посредством идей, что идут вразрез с реальным положением вещей, что нам не по нраву. 

Беда в том лишь, что у труженников — нету совершенно досуга и времени дабы познавать себя...

ВСЕ мы — не от мира. В этом совершенно нету ничего «особенного». 
А держание за ego — это как раз то, что нас повергает в Сон, что становится Кошмаром, рано или поздно...

----------


## Dementiy

> Медитация — этот устраняет морок.


 Не-а. Не устраняет.
Чистое сознание остается лишь на очень короткое время, до тех пор, пока нет проблем и внешних раздражителей. 
Можно конечно, привести в пример шизанутых йогов, которые всю жизнь положили на медитацию и способны впадать в кому во время своих "духовных практик" (так что даже мочятся под себя не замечая этого).
Но мы (изнеженные городские мимозы) - явно не тот случай.
А раз так, то медитация не может служить лекарством от всех болезней. Что доказывается и на практике. Ведь когда Unity захочет кушать, он не станет решать эту естественную потребность через 
отрешенние от назойливых мыслей "еда! еда!", но пойдет на кухню. А ведь мысль о еде абсолютно глупа, ибо не исходит от "Я",  но от эго. В действительности же нашему чистому извечному "Я" кушать не надо.
И это всего лишь пища. Я уже молчу о боли, воде, сне, дыхании, актах дефикации и прочем.
Иллюзия "медитации" в том, чтобы иметь цепи на двух руках, на двух ногах и на шее; но при этом закрыть глаза, тихонечко лечь (чтобы цепи не громыхали) и фантазировать себе будто цепей нету.
Да, это дает неболюшую передышку (что есть благо). Но только до тех пор, пока жестокая природа не дернет за одну из цепей и не заорет в ухо: "Иди РАБотать!"

----------


## Артикль

> .         Иллюзия "медитации" в том, чтобы иметь цепи на двух руках, на двух ногах и на шее; но при этом закрыть глаза, тихонечко лечь (чтобы цепи не громыхали) и фантазировать себе будто цепей нету.


 Иными словами цепи это сама плоть. И пока от таковой не избавишься вся эта медитация мыльный пузырь.

----------


## Unity

> Не-а. Не устраняет.
> Чистое сознание остается лишь на очень короткое время, до тех пор, пока нет проблем и внешних раздражителей.


 Смысл как раз в том, *Dementiy* чтобы свою развивать ну и укреплять сознание всё больше и больше - подобно тому, как мы развиваем мускулы, множественные месяцы посещая спортзал и таская сталь. К сожалению, огромнейшему сожалению, эволюция сознания - это не то, что происходит быстро. Требуются ГОДЫ - без преувеличения - кропотливой ежедневной практики (непрестанного отслеживания того, что творится в внутреннем эфире своего ума) ради результатов. Но это стоит того. 



> Можно конечно, привести в пример шизанутых йогов, которые всю жизнь положили на медитацию и способны впадать в кому во время своих "духовных практик"


 Поверь, смысл - далеко не в этом. Смысл - это не поиск сладостных переживаний. Они - лишь этап. Коий слабые духом "искатели" делают Наркотиком. Но это убого, это просто говорит о их несерьёзности, глупости и слабости. Это, своего рода, "соблазн", отфильтровывающий инфантильных ну и недоросших. 



> Но мы (изнеженные городские мимозы) - явно не тот случай.
> А раз так, то медитация не может служить лекарством от всех болезней.


 На деле, *Dementiy*, болезнь лишь одна: наша неосознанность. Именно она рождает тысячи тысяч "симптомов", вследствие которых все мы и "страдаем" всю свою сознательную "жизнь". 



> Ведь когда Unity захочет кушать, он не станет решать эту естественную потребность через
> отрешенние от назойливых мыслей "еда! еда!", но пойдет на кухню.


 Именно. 
Зачем думать "О еде", при этом бездействуя, если можно просто молча и осознанно бросить внутрь телесного робота порцию свежего горючего?..
И для выполнения подобной программы - незачем совсем нам задействовать механизм "мышления" дабы раскачать себя ну и, наконец-то, сделать. 
Мы - словно свои гаджеты. Мысли - словно приложения, кои просто Вынуждают как-то поступать (так или иначе в тех же ситуациях, в зависимости от личных "настроек"). 



> А ведь мысль о еде абсолютно глупа, ибо не исходит от "Я", но от эго. В действительности же нашему чистому извечному "Я" кушать не надо.


 Именно. Топливо необходимо лишь телесной машине. Но мы к ней прикованы согласно "контракту" человеческого воплощения. Это предусматривает вовремя кормить и поисть свой телесно-животный придаток. 
Понимаешь?..
Нет необходимости мыслить непрестанно чтобы эффективно выполнять скучные задачи своей повседневности. 
Фактически, наоборот: избыток раздумий только усложняет (всё) ну и тормозит нас.



> Я уже молчу о боли, воде, сне, дыхании, актах дефикации и прочем.


 Всё, сказанное выше, равно справедливо для каждого аспекта нашего существования. Мысли - не нужны. Нужна лишь осознанность. 



> Иллюзия "медитации" в том, чтобы иметь цепи на двух руках, на двух ногах и на шее; но при этом закрыть глаза, тихонечко лечь (чтобы цепи не громыхали) и фантазировать себе будто цепей нету.


 Нет, наоборот: смысл медитации - это показать наши кандалы с всей возможной отчётливостью. Показать уродство их. Ну и вдохновить отринуть их - в поисках свободы. 
Заметь, речь идёт вовсе не о самоубийстве (или сокращении срока жизненного заключения посредством спиртного/никотина или наплевательского отношения к своему здоровью), нет.



> Да, это дает неболюшую передышку (что есть благо).


 А теперь представь, что эту "передышку" можно Растянуть! И не на минуты, даже и не на часы, Но дни! Недели! Месяцы и годы! Весь остаток жизни...
Знаю, звучит фантастически. 
Но, будем откровенны, что же нам препятствует?
Только лишь одно: страстная и маниакальная, просто одержимая любовь к собственному ego и игре символами слов в акте размышлений.
И это, действительно, весьма любопытная игра - словно в "Lego" - с полномочиями Бога...
В своей голове мы, играючи, сможем сотворить ЛЮБОЙ виртуальный образ, всяческую симуляцию и самообман - БЕЗ ОГРАНИЧЕНИЙ. 
Но это соблазн - всегда оставаться в снах. 
Их опасная особенность: сладкие иллюзии - рано или поздно, так или иначе, всё же превращаются в свою противоположность, в дьявольский кошмар. 
И мы, как никто, во этом удостоверились, себя доведя подобными играми до многих "попыток" ну и повседневной жизни на страницах форума о самоубийстве.
Смекаешь, *Dementiy*?..



> Но только до тех пор, пока жестокая природа не дернет за одну из цепей и не заорет в ухо: "Иди РАБотать!"


 Хосспади, Ты же такой умный...
Зачем опять вынуждаешь всё разжёвывать по буквам и показывать на пальцах?..

Смысл в том чтобы, медитируя, положить конец иллюзии ego, коя порождает ощущение "Я - ДЕЛАТЕЛЬ И ДЕЯТЕЛЬ"...
Это просто чушь. Вначале сознание действует - и лишь многим позже, с огромной задержкой, мозг рождает мысль: "я - что-либо делал/делаю или буду делать". Но всё происходит само по себе и автоматически (концепция причинности). А мы лишь обременяем собственную душу этаким обманом - будто бы что-то "решаем", будто у нас "есть права" что-то "выбирать" и на что-то как-либо "влиять". О, нет. 
Всё наше существование полностью детерминировано.
Ты - не можешь не спорить сейчас. 
Я - не могу прекратить сострадать - всем тем, кто, как я, пока прозябает в чудовищной "Матрицы" внутри своей головы... Собою и созданной по неосмотрительности...

----------


## Unity

> Иными словами цепи это сама плоть. И пока от таковой не избавишься вся эта медитация мыльный пузырь.


 Не стоит забегать вперёд, товарищ *Артикль*. Бежать перед паровозом (мыслить о утрате плоти Прежде овладения искусством тотального контроля над происходящим в своей голове, во своём уме, во своём сознании) - ну очень плохая затея.
Ибо, умерев, скинув свой "скафандр"/"аватар", сделанный из атомов - что мы будем делать, оказавшись в "Бардо" (или же "астрале" - да простят меня за употребление этого матерного слова)?.. В "месте" (вернее, пространстве), где мы "силой мысли" можем порождать "реальность"?..
Я когда-то уже умирал. И то, что я понял в ходе сего опыта - умирая с болью, умирая с грустью - мы после затем, уже и без тела, привычно продолжим мыслить негативно. На сей раз - БУКВАЛЬНО - воплощая всё то, что нас убивало. И на этот раз - Это нас убьёт. Убьёт окончательно и "метафизически". Медленно, мучительно.
Ведь, многие десятилетия будучи "живыми" - не успели мы таки научиться своим управлять умом и сознанием...

----------


## Артикль

> .   Я когда-то уже умирал


 Унити Ты не один умирал. Ты как маленький принц. В вечности я один вся моя жизнь только лишь сотни картин. А есть ещё по Велесовой
Книге такое понятие как кромка. Разделительная черта миров. Так вот мне довелось осознать что это есть. Там нет ни одной меры.
Оттуда в ад попасть за счастье. То о чём Ты Ваню предупреждал это ещё так себе. Ваня как суицидник непременно зависнет на этой субстанции.
Основаниям Велеса у меня нет причин не доверять. Тем более один знакомый нажрался фенозепаму и утонул в ванной. А до этого
были мысли о су. Дык вот одна экстрасенс по фото заявила что его нет ни в этом мире, ни в том. Однако на кромке пребывают не
вечно. Возможно что относительная реальность доступна только после окончания как Ты выразился "контракта". Все кто там были
проходили кромку. Но Ты как об этом не упоминаешь.

----------


## Unity

Кто-то ещё называет "Чистилищем" - или даже "раем" - в силу шанса воплотить желания, ране недоступные при жизни. Неважно название. 
Важна та опасность, с которой столкнутся, увы, неизбежно, форумские беглецы. Экипажи ну и пассажиры разбившихся самолётов ну и затонувших кораблей. Тысячи безумцев, для коих окопы в скорости станут могилой.
Независимо от способа, коим умирают люди, всех их ожидает один лишь "концентрационный" лагерь на Той стороне - ну и новые "правила игры". 
И я понимаю, к Чему приведёт их бесконтрольный ум... 
Кстати, фильм "Куда приводят мечты" - именно об этом. О посмертной участи - всех, зациклившихся на своих страданиях.

----------


## Артикль

> .      Ибо, умерев, скинув свой "скафандр"/"аватар", сделанный из атомов - что мы будем делать, оказавшись в "Бардо" (или же "астрале" - да простят меня за употребление этого матерного слова)?.


 Ну начнём с того что астрал имеет много значений. Есть общий астрал, есть собственный. И как называют вышел из тела то место
пребывания девять дней тоже считается астралом. Но дальше то из астральной оболочки тоже выходят и остаётся ментальная.
Может оставшиеся дни из сорока в ней пребывают. Все эти переходы только через кромку разделяющую миры. И только покинув
ментальный уровень остаётся сама Собь. Истинное Я. Возможно что Ваня окажется в последней кромке выйдя из ментального уровня.
но не прийдя в чистое состояние Соби. Всё это тоже имеет значение.

----------


## Unity

Честно говоря, меня больше занимает то, что происходит в Ванином уме именно сейчас, покамест он жив.

----------


## Артикль

Ничего особенного.
Отвержение нынешней реальности и поиск вариантов альтернатив.

----------


## Dementiy

> А теперь представь, что эту "передышку" можно Растянуть! И не на минуты, даже и не на часы, Но дни! Недели! Месяцы и годы! Весь остаток жизни...
> Знаю, звучит фантастически. 
> Но, будем откровенны, что же нам препятствует?


 С этим я согласен. Действительно, можно совершенствоваться в умении "слышать Вечное" и даже достигать в этом значительных успехов.
Думаю, человеческой жизни для этого не хватит, а через гены такие способности не передаются.
Но просто как Путь, как Дао, как Направление (куда вообще имеет смысл идти) - Да. Это хорошо и правильно...
И понятное дело, лучше сделать один шаг к Свету, чем продолжать ныть: "Как тут все хреново, в этой темной вонючей яме".

----------


## Unity

*молча пожимает руку*
Что я и мечтал сказать, донести, найти «общий знаменатель»!..
Жизнь наша — не так уж и кратка, если присмотреться.
Просто мы всегда находим «причины» для того чтоб НЕ развиваться. Мы тратим досуг на всяческие «развлечения», пустые и глупые, но не ищем времени для подлинно важного — для самопознания. 
Итог — все наши депрессии, все наши перверсии, все наши страдания, всё наше безумие!..
Всё это берёт начало лишь в нашем сознании, лишь в нашем уме — во этом «шаблоне» для интерпретации нашей повседневности ну и окружения...
Нас так редко посещает мысль, что ВСЕ наши ошибки, сложности, проблемы — всегда коренятся Там. Именно в «настройках» разума, что предопределяют все наши реакции на образ реальности, все наши эмоции и переживания, все наши раздумья, трактовки ну и состояния...
Но я твёрдо верю: к каждому запутавшемуся — можно отыскать подход.
Каждому — можно рассказать ну и пояснить (буквально на пальцам), как машина разума делает нам больно — Без всякой причины!.. Просто вследствие ошибки, сбоя — в программировании — нас, самими же себя.
Каждый может понять, что там, за пределами ума, лежит иной горизонт — бытия Без боли.

----------


## DarkOUTF

Вот моя. https://ibb.co/C2ZsL0k

----------

